# Mosquito



## BIGEYURK25

Good luck to everyone on Skeeter today! I’ll be out sun up to sun down. Let’s see some fish pics throughout the day! Be safe!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I'll be there


----------



## Crappie kid

I'll be there in about 10 minutes


----------



## wolfenstein

Nothing happening north east side


----------



## jdello19

Bunch of dinks out of 305


----------



## BIGEYURK25

POW!


----------



## jdello19

Nice one! Where are the gills? Not having any luck.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

jdello19 said:


> Nice one! Where are the gills? Not having any luck.


I got a couple nice gills as well


----------



## jdello19

Nothing but baby crappie & perch for us


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I also got a couple smaller walleyes


----------



## BIGEYURK25

That midday lull is in full swing


----------



## 1MoreKast

Same here. Tons of dink perch and 2 small eyes off cemetery.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fingers crossed that the evening bite is on fire


----------



## Ksochor

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Fingers crossed that the evening bite is on fire


How thick of ice you on my six year old is begging to go out today but don’t want to risk anything. With her


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Ksochor said:


> How thick of ice you on my six year old is begging to go out today but don’t want to risk anything. With her


I’m on 8, had to cross 3.5 to get to where I am. Idk what other spots are like. I’m not around anyone. I’m as solo as solo gets


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m on 8, had to cross 3.5 to get to where I am. Idk what other spots are like. I’m not around anyone. I’m as solo as solo gets


What did your straw hat buddy leave with his limit already?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> What did your straw hat buddy leave with his limit already?


Haha nah he still here but I wasn’t counting him lmao


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Haha nah he still here but I wasn’t counting him lmao


He’s your silent guardian angel with a very stylish beard.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

SLOW


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Skeeter fatty.


----------



## cement569

big,i have fished mosquito for over 30 years and learned 2 things..... high pressure and any wind from the east is a no go for me. but sit tight the last hour and a half should be good as well as the first 2 hours of light in the am. like I said it should start turning on......good luck


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cement569 said:


> big,i have fished mosquito for over 30 years and learned 2 things..... high pressure and any wind from the east is a no go for me. but sit tight the last hour and a half should be good as well as the first 2 hours of light in the am. like I said it should start turning on......good luck


Yeah I’ve noticed that over the years as well. I’m right where I want to be for the evening bite


----------



## cement569

post back when you are done, want to see if we are right


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Numba 1!


----------



## laynhardwood

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 251776
> 
> Numba 1!


Nice work!


----------



## Outasync

Yum! I think ill be venturing out to skeeter for the first time tomorrow. Im still pretty new to ice fishing and am learning the ropes. Hopefully its as good to me as shenango has been in the past


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Joe and his nice skeeter saucer....


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Alright just got done. Fished 8am-5:30pm, 4 Total Walleye only the one keeper, probably 30 crappie all under 7” except one 9”, that was disappointing for skeeter. Caught a million dink perch, and about 5 gills 3 of which were good keepers. Was well over 100 fish on day. Was pretty dead from 12-2. All in all, a great day on the ice minus the cold feet and dink fish.


----------



## Yakeyes

That's a nice day on the ice!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Forgot to mention, still be careful out there! Coming back in spud went thru in one hit on multiple occasions. Keep spudding!


----------



## Havoc

Would liked to know where bad ICE is but that would give up a location, glad to hear u had a good day


----------



## kprice

Havoc said:


> Would liked to know where bad ICE is but that would give up a location, glad to hear u had a good day


The way social media is now it really doesn’t matter, plus fishing all day for 3 keepers, isn’t all that great.


----------



## Workingman

It's great if you were out of the house and had some fun!


----------



## DaveM97

Had a good day


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Havoc said:


> Would liked to know where bad ICE is but that would give up a location, glad to hear u had a good day


Should spud your way out anyway, regardless of ice reports right now. Some places can still have those iffy spots. I found anywhere from 3-8” of ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25

kprice said:


> The way social media is now it really doesn’t matter, plus fishing all day for 3 keepers, isn’t all that great.


Better than sitting on the couch like a damn potato buddy


----------



## BIGEYURK25

kprice said:


> The way social media is now it really doesn’t matter, plus fishing all day for 3 keepers, isn’t all that great.


Also, 1 Walleye, 2 perch, a crappie, 3 gills adds up to 7, and it feeds my family. So I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## cement569

yea buddy, as long as you get a meal. nothing beats fresh fish from under the ice. im hemmed up at home doing a tile project in the bathroom but I am going to get out this week as I am layed off for the winter and have plenty of time. good job on the fish


----------



## icebucketjohn

Cemetary Saturday 12/30
Nothing but dink crappie & perch and a couple of nice gills


----------



## doegirl

Also at the cemetery 1pm-5pm. A handful of gills and perch for me. Was hoping for a crappie or two, but none to be had.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Went with Ntoiceman36 Nate, Evinrude Carl, Roger & Mike at the Cemetary. (We met for breakfast at the I-76/Rt 44 Cracker Barrel Restaurant). Temps near 10. Ice between 5"-6". High Winds. TOUGH DAY OR ALL OUT THERE. They got blow off by 2pm bc of the high winds plus they did NOT bring their shanties. I fished till 6pm.It was a great challenge, but a DEAD ZONE. Everybody I talked to didnt do well at all... dink perch, crappie and a few gills. NO WALLLEYE. Absolutely love the Skeeter Fishery and will definitely return.,but gonna have to try another spot and improve my walleye fishing techniques


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> gonna have to try another spot and improve my walleye fishing techniques


Good news buddy there’s a very large body of water to our north freezing up nicely! & it’s an excellent place to improve your walleye fishing techniques!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Have NEVER ice fished Lake Erie., It's on my Bucket List., anxiously looking forward to hitting it this season, but I'll definitely have to tag along with guys knowledgeable about drilling holes in that big pond


----------



## cement569

for me first ice at mosquito is tough, seems the longer the ice is on the better the fishing gets. seems the fish get schooled up and you have to move around but if you find them its reeeeal good. so don't give up it takes a lot of drilling holes so lets hope the ice doesn't get too thick.....good luck


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Also forgot to say I got my Walleye on a forage minnow, orange, tipped with a minnow head


----------



## icebucketjohn

I fished with minnow heads all day long yesterday... 8:30 -6pm. NOT A SNIFF. KUDO'S on your catch Eric.


----------



## DaveM97

The 3 eyes that I got was on a black & white VibE


----------



## BIGEYURK25

icebucketjohn said:


> I fished with minnow heads all day long yesterday... 8:30 -6pm. NOT A SNIFF. KUDO'S on your catch Eric.


Minnow head on forage minnow produced much better than anything else. Did get 2 Big perch both on a minnow under a slip bobber. Appreciate it ibj!


----------



## Doboy

FYI,,, REPORTS/ calls coming in.

Mosquito,,, Some easy limits yesterday,,, slower today! Bouncing Jig & Minnie working best.
NO PLACE TO PARK,,, waiting for a parking spot, N W roadway.

Shanango,,,, 2 guys 65-70 crappies Yesterday,,, about 30 keepers.
I'd say,,, They know where the productive stumps are!

Mosquito pics;











Here's that Mosquito 'productive spot'! lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Keep the reports and pics coming from today! Beautiful day out there, I’m stuck workin... I’ll prob fish the night bite somewhere tonight and end my year fishin and start it fishin


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Keep the reports and pics coming from today! Beautiful day out there, I’m stuck workin... I’ll prob fish the night bite somewhere tonight and end my year fishin and start it fishin


I wish I had a stunt double to do the family thing for me tonight!


----------



## leadcorebean

I would say an decent bite somewhat slow but consistent most of the day. Kept our 18 and released another 10 ish. Vibes and shiver minnows . Key was dont fish near anyone !


----------



## KPI

Leadcore nice work !!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

leadcorebean said:


> I would say an decent bite somewhat slow but consistent most of the day. Kept our 18 and released another 10 ish. Vibes and shiver minnows . Key was dont fish near anyone !
> View attachment 251851


Beast mode! Job well done!


----------



## 25asnyder

North or south end there lead core all I’m wondering And fow and all your secrets like everyone wants to know hahahahah jk north or south


----------



## laynhardwood

leadcorebean said:


> I would say an decent bite somewhat slow but consistent most of the day. Kept our 18 and released another 10 ish. Vibes and shiver minnows . Key was dont fish near anyone !
> View attachment 251851


Very nice


----------



## icebucketjohn

Leadcorebean: My Ice Fishing Hero.

Congrats


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Very nice, well done!


----------



## joekacz

To anybody that fished Mosquito today 12/31,how much snow did they get last night?? Here in Independence we got hit with about 6-8 in.Thanks.


----------



## huntindoggie22

joekacz said:


> To anybody that fished Mosquito today 12/31,how much snow did they get last night?? Here in Independence we got hit with about 6-8 in.Thanks.


There’s about 2 inches on the ice.


----------



## icehuntR

got me a little crappie. We were in the thick of shantys. I wondered if we needed to be away from everyone else. It seemed quiet on the ice but when everyone is in the same area fishing can be poor. Great trip leadcorebean!!!


----------



## Wally15

leadcorebean said:


> I would say an decent bite somewhat slow but consistent most of the day. Kept our 18 and released another 10 ish. Vibes and shiver minnows . Key was dont fish near anyone !
> View attachment 251851


nice job never fished skeeter much over a,hr drive for me and don't know where to even start at


----------



## joekacz

huntindoggie22 said:


> There’s about 2 inches on the ice.


Thanks for the info HD22.


----------



## eyecatchum2

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright just got done. Fished 8am-5:30pm, 4 Total Walleye only the one keeper, probably 30 crappie all under 7” except one 9”, that was disappointing for skeeter. Caught a million dink perch, and about 5 gills 3 of which were good keepers. Was well over 100 fish on day. Was pretty dead from 12-2. All in all, a great day on the ice minus the cold feet and dink fish.
> View attachment 251799
> View attachment 251800
> View attachment 251801


Not bad for your first time on ice.


----------



## Buford

Still looks like a great time to me! I won't get out till Friday. It's quite a haul for me to get out to mosquito tho. On another note. I was up in the Sebago Lake region in Maine all last week and they weren't on the ice yet.


----------



## FishIgo

Went Saturday and Sunday fished 3 different spots near camp ground island caught fish perch/walleye the whole time but not one keeper !!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

eyecatchum2 said:


> Not bad for your first time on ice.


Been on the ice a million times. Not sure what you are talkin about?


----------



## Eyewall

Good weekend on Skeeter. Limits both days. Good quality of fish also. Vibe was the best lure. Gold in 3/16 oz


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Eyewall said:


> Good weekend on Skeeter. Limits both days. Good quality of fish also. Vibe was the best lure. Gold in 3/16 oz


Job well done! I gotta get back out there with my vibes and find em. Forgot my vibes at truck Saturday and wasn’t gonna make the trek I made back for them haha


----------



## Eyewall

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Job well done! I gotta get back out there with my vibes and find em. Forgot my vibes at truck Saturday and wasn’t gonna make the trek I made back for them haha


Hahaha, ya I would have hated to forget them. They are my go to lure. I always have at least one on at all times. The vibrations help to “call” them in.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Eyewall said:


> Hahaha, ya I would have hated to forget them. They are my go to lure. I always have at least one on at all times. The vibrations help to “call” them in.


I was 3/4 of a mile from my truck. Wind was getting brutal, wasn’t doin it glad you got into them! Keep it rollin for next time!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Back at it today. Tried the buoy line, one crappie. Went to the south end in 8.5 fow. Partner got another fatty perch. We also got some keeper perch and some nice Gil's but you sure had to weed through them. Lots of dinks. I lost a really nice eye at the hole. Minnows and waxies. A cold but fun day.


----------



## alumadude

hey strong, where did you park at ? state park by the dam? thinking about going tomorrow. I see we are from around the same area just wanted a place to park


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

The eastside at the 305 parking lot.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Time to hit it again! Good luck to anyone else at skeeter today!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Good luck man!


----------



## musclebeach22

Good luck. Let me know how the bite is, what you are using, color, time of day, GPS coordinates, what you ate for breakfast, and what battery percentage your phone is at


----------



## BIGEYURK25

musclebeach22 said:


> Good luck. Let me know how the bite is, what you are using, color, time of day, GPS coordinates, what you ate for breakfast, and what battery percentage your phone is at


75% and dropping quick! It’s cold! Haha... did hit -14° on my way here


----------



## joekacz

musclebeach22 said:


> Good luck. Let me know how the bite is, what you are using, color, time of day, GPS coordinates, what you ate for breakfast, and what battery percentage your phone is at


You forgot the trail of bread crumbs!! LOL


----------



## BIGEYURK25

off to an ok start, got a nice crappie and nice perch so far


----------



## cement569

yes you are off to a good start. how is the ice, did it get any thicker? keep the pictures coming as that is my fix. cant get out till I get that tile job done in my house. guess ill work extra hard today


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cement569 said:


> yes you are off to a good start. how is the ice, did it get any thicker? keep the pictures coming as that is my fix. cant get out till I get that tile job done in my house. guess ill work extra hard today


Haven’t measured but would guess about 10” where I’m at


----------



## c. j. stone

Yesterday wasn't bad for parking at the NW driveway. Guess they all had to work? Anyway, the bite was non existant for the 2-3 hours into dark for us! Marked tons, lookers, not biters! They are there!


----------



## musclebeach22

How deep of water were you marking them? I was out all day Monday in 8.6ft of water and didn't have a single mark


----------



## piscator

I fished yesterday on the north end 3am to 9am and got one good eye and 5 nice crappies. 8 feet.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

WHERE ARE THE NICE PANFISH?!? Lol... one can only take so many dinks


----------



## cement569

they are there, just gotta find them. I like to stay moble pop 2 holes, fish them 10 min. no bites I move again until I find them. not sure what depth your fishing but if you can find 8 to 10 ft. with some structure pretty good odds of catching them. my motto..... if your not getting snags your not going to do so well


----------



## 25asnyder

I’d fish deeper water only thing I can think of


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Did forget to mention, saw a coyote on the ice this morning heading out, first time I’ve seen one on a Lake, pretty cool way to start the day! Will be out tomorrow morning as well. Gotta a game plan I like let’s see if I can finally get things goin! See y’all out there! If you can find me....


----------



## alumadude

went out yesterday down by the bay by the dam. fished 12 to 15 fow for about 3 hours. fished with maggots and minnows and vibes. caught 3 dink gills as soon as I got there and not a bite for the next 3 hours. didn't mark anything. oh well maybe next time.i guess I just need to find the right spot


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin! 1 Walleye down, 5 to go!!


----------



## TKoep03

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 252172
> 
> Top of the mornin! 1 Walleye down, 5 to go!!


You have renewed my hope for tomorrows all day Skeeter adventure. Keep it rolling!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Got the nice slabs goin too!


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 252173
> 
> Got the nice slabs goin too!


First of all that "slab" looks like a minnow in your catchers mitt. LOL I see that the new method or place you mentioned is working for you.Hope you keep it up.Nice fish.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Down by Cemetary got some lookers no takers. Blue clam


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Down by cemetary got some lookers no takers winds a bitch


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> First of all that "slab" looks like a minnow in your catchers mitt. LOL I see that the new method or place you mentioned is working for you.Hope you keep it up.Nice fish.


6’5 300lbs = catcher mitt hands


----------



## bvonny12

Anyone going out tomorrow mid morning? Never fished skeeter through the ice. Thinking about making the hour drive around 9-10am. To get some time on it before the weekend rush


----------



## Sdfish

Does anyone know if you can access the lake through the state campground in the winter?


----------



## sylvan21

Sdfish said:


> Does anyone know if you can access the lake through the state campground in the winter?


They keep the first loop past the main entrance plowed. That will take you to the boat launch. Good access to the ice from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishingful

They fish the state park Mariana so yes


----------



## sylvan21

That would be


sylvan21 said:


> They keep the first loop past the main entrance plowed. That will take you to the boat launch. Good access to the ice from there. Hope this helps.


That would be the campground launch ramp.


----------



## Pooch

Tomorrow morning temps are supposed to be hovering around 2* with 19mph winds. Good luck out there.


----------



## bvonny12

Pooch said:


> Tomorrow morning temps are supposed to be hovering around 2* with 19mph winds. Good luck out there.


Should be bearable to tote the sled and set the shack up, fished in worse


----------



## Rick miller

Anybody else heading up to mosquito first thing this morning? Was hoping to be ready to walk out around 7-730, and just had a buddy back out on going with me.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

The wind Yesterday was a Real Bitch Only Hooked 3 small Perch 1 on a vibe 2 on a Dead Stick Minnow Head


----------



## Grizzly Adams

I am was heading up this afternoon but having second thoughts with wind. Anybody else giving it a go?


----------



## Robbie McHaffie

Anyone doing any good ? an hour drive for me tomorrow . I work at cabelas in avon and heard some good and some bad , wanted to get out there tomorrow but have no idea where to park or fish , figured I could set up around some other shantys . Any info is appreciated , thanks


----------



## brad crappie

Robbie McHaffie said:


> Anyone doing any good ? an hour drive for me tomorrow . I work at cabelas in avon and heard some good and some bad , wanted to get out there tomorrow but have no idea where to park or fish , figured I could set up around some other shantys . Any info is appreciated , thanks


Hey bud some guys have been catching dinks! I have been catching dinks on some of my prime spots that I do good on! Was fishing for craps and gils! It's fishing I have burn a lot of gas and treads for dinks and good fish! Try around the csuseway


----------



## brad crappie

Robbie McHaffie said:


> Anyone doing any good ? an hour drive for me tomorrow . I work at cabelas in avon and heard some good and some bad , wanted to get out there tomorrow but have no idea where to park or fish , figured I could set up around some other shantys . Any info is appreciated , thanks


Fish and search it's a bitch on bigger water!


----------



## Robbie McHaffie

brad crappie said:


> Fish and search it's a bitch on bigger water!


thanks man , hoping it doesn't take me long to get on fish ... I don't normally keep I just like to stay busy so dinks are fine with me as long as im getting bent, unless I hopefully get into some walters


----------



## germharness

North end north of island this morning 2 spots so far little crappy all to show


----------



## germharness

Did ice a couple nice eyes up here last saturday


----------



## TKoep03

Tons of dink perch, one crappie and one eye thus far!!!! One keeper perch but just made a move so we will see!


----------



## leadcorebean

unless you are really bored my thoughts are the bite will be slow! the full moon/cold blast slowed them down a lot! downsizing on lures and slowing down presentations could help some but after Monday the bite should turn back on. i hate full moons for me i almost rather stay home.. almost !!


----------



## joekacz

leadcorebean said:


> unless you are really bored my thoughts are the bite will be slow! the full moon/cold blast slowed them down a lot! downsizing on lures and slowing down presentations could help some but after Monday the bite should turn back on. i hate full moons for me i almost rather stay home.. almost !!


You hit the nail right on the head!Not impossible to catch 'eyes, but it can be VERY tough and usually is.It's great when your retired and can pick your days.Hey Brent you working next week??? Not me! LOL Waiting for spring to try out your "NEW" Ranger!!


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio

Eye just caught an eye, north of the south-end eye-land


----------



## Grizzly Adams

leadcorebean said:


> unless you are really bored my thoughts are the bite will be slow! the full moon/cold blast slowed them down a lot! downsizing on lures and slowing down presentations could help some but after Monday the bite should turn back on. i hate full moons for me i almost rather stay home.. almost !!


Wish I would have taken your advice. Set up my shanty....had a rod sitting on my chair. Stepped out to get the bucket and wind tipped my shanty forward. My favorite rod and reel down the hole. How in the world does that happen. Few dinks and one lost rod and reel. Not a stellar evening. Will be at it again Sunday.


----------



## Pooch

Imagine it this way. It wasn't the shanty that knocked the pole down the hole. Maybe it was a Pike or a monster cat, hehe. Sorry, not funny losing equipment.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

That's not a hole... it's a magnet.


----------



## closing time

should be easy enough to snag on a jigging rap! Had a similar stroke of luck and dropped a month old IPhone 8 down the hole last Saturday -_-


----------



## Grizzly Adams

closing time said:


> should be easy enough to snag on a jigging rap! Had a similar stroke of luck and dropped a month old IPhone 8 down the hole last Saturday -_-


I consider myself lucky just losing rod and reel as opposed to iphone. Ouch. Used jigging rap for hour in that hole. 2 dink perch and one dink crappie and no rod and reel. Giving it a shot again tomorrow and will report if anything other than smalls.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15

Think I'm gonna head out tomorrow. Maybe not first thing might get some church in me and let it warm up a bit. Hopefully it being a little warmer will get them going. Went last Sunday off the cemetery and picked dinks all morning. How's everyone doing later on in the day?


----------



## whjr15

I'll be out this evening, and will report back any info!


----------



## joekacz

Grizzly Adams said:


> I consider myself lucky just losing rod and reel as opposed to iphone. Ouch. Used jigging rap for hour in that hole. 2 dink perch and one dink crappie and no rod and reel. Giving it a shot again tomorrow and will report if anything other than smalls.


To bad about the rod.Maybe there's an OGF'r out there with a camera that can help you out to see if its laying there.Just a thought.


----------



## Robbie McHaffie

Anyone doing good today ? Heading out tomorrow


----------



## Grizzly Adams

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> Think I'm gonna head out tomorrow. Maybe not first thing might get some church in me and let it warm up a bit. Hopefully it being a little warmer will get them going. Went last Sunday off the cemetery and picked dinks all morning. How's everyone doing later on in the day?


I have gone in the afternoon the last 2 times looking for the bite before dark. Small crappie and perch with couple keepers. I have been going off Imagination Station


----------



## Pooch

Went from about 11 am and just off the ice after 6pm. Lots of lite bites, a few takers. Unfortunately today ours all looked like this. Still a good day out of the house and away from work. Fish from the 305 access. 8" ice, about 2" or 3" of snow pack. My bud rocking the zebco classic.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

I got off the ice today at 5pm. Same result. Going again tomorrow. Taking vacation day and hope to find them


----------



## eyecatchum2

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Been on the ice a million times. Not sure what you are talkin about?


You had a comment about being a rookie and wanting to learn.


----------



## Pooch

We were back also. Different spot same ending. Bunches of 5" perch. Was hoping for a fish dinner......settled for pasta. Back to work tomorrow. Not sure when next outing will be. Good luck out there.


----------



## Osmerus

Found some nice Crappie and a couple big gills today. The one crappie is 13 inches. Some undersized perch and walleye. Heater took a crap and a dull auger but overall a good day. Was gona go back tomorrow but gona pick up some new auger blades. All the fish came on blade baits and jigging rap style lures.


----------



## Havoc

Want to head up but of course it's straight ICE on my road this morning


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Im here and the wind is kicking. Gonna gove it a shot


----------



## bvonny12

Grizzly Adams said:


> Im here and the wind is kicking. Gonna gove it a shot


Where is the easiest parking and access to the lake ? I've never fished skeeter on ice and have a two day trip planned tomorrow and Wednesday


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

bvonny12 said:


> Where is the easiest parking and access to the lake ? I've never fished skeeter on ice and have a two day trip planned tomorrow and Wednesday


There is Plenty of parking on Mosquito the cemetery lot is huge there is also Public boat launch area on Rt 88 by the causway find it on google maps Best fishing has been up on the Bouy line North end of lake Parking not so great on weekends PM ME I May meet ya up there


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Fished on south End of 88 causway 8 Perch and 1 Walleye 11 ft of water about 10 inches of Ice Sunday from 11 till 6


----------



## fishingful

I will be out tommrow afternoon. Not sure where yet.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

eyecatchum2 said:


> You had a comment about being a rookie and wanting to learn.


Oh my bad! Haha


----------



## Dale Bungard

So how bad you all think the warm up Thursday/Friday will effect the ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Dale Bungard said:


> So how bad you all think the warm up Thursday/Friday will effect the ice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At very most a little shore erosion. Other than that small possibility we are perfectly fine. Single digits again beginning of next week


----------



## brad crappie

BIGEYURK25 said:


> At very most a little shore erosion. Other than that small possibility we are perfectly fine. Single digits again beginning of next week


Nothing the problem will be the heavy snow that makes dragging a bitch!


----------



## Osmerus

Its gona melt the snow and probably some ice. 10 inches of ice takes awhile to melt back, most of the ice will be ok. The big snow storm their predicting friday night is supposed to dump 5 to 9 inches. If the rain and temps do more damage than we think all that snow is gona insulate bad ice. We shall wait and see.


----------



## Fishsees5

Anyone have any reports for this evening? Was planning on heading up in the morning. Just wondering how the ice is holding, primarily the edges.


----------



## brad crappie

Fishsees5 said:


> Anyone have any reports for this evening? Was planning on heading up in the morning. Just wondering how the ice is holding, primarily the edges.


Hood


----------



## brad crappie

Fishsees5 said:


> Anyone have any reports for this evening? Was planning on heading up in the morning. Just wondering how the ice is holding, primarily the edges.


Good


Fishsees5 said:


> Anyone have any reports for this evening? Was planning on heading up in the morning. Just wondering how the ice is holding, primarily the edges.


good


----------



## Fishsees5

Tried Skeeter this morning. Edges are bad and honeycomb. Walked out 100yds or so 7in of ice. Lots of holes. Got to a crack and was checking it out and 3ft to the right of me I could have put my hole leg through. Got off the ice and fished the marina. Lots of dink gills a few nicer ones. I would be extremely careful if planning on going out this weekend. The snow will hide all the holes.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

How much snow did Skeeter get overnight? Heading out tomorrow and wondering how hard it will ve pulling the shanty.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox

If anyone is out there today let me know. Would love to go Sunday if the ice is not so bad


----------



## icebucketjohn

Pondering whether to go to Skeeter on Monday 1/15 depending on ice conditions, road conditions & snow accumulation. Reports would be appreciated.


----------



## miked913

There were reports from FB that a couple people went through yesterday, anyone have 1st hand info on that?


----------



## beetlebailey

miked913 said:


> There were reports from FB that a couple people went through yesterday, anyone have 1st hand info on that?


I talked to a fela yesterday that went thru, luckly only 1 leg got wet...


----------



## Osmerus

I would wait till next weekend unless ya got a survival suite / dry suite. Not worth loosing your gear and getting wet
Just my two cents but im not there to see the ice myself. Next weekend the ice should be good but then here comes another warm up for the following week. If this trend continues we might be in for a shorter ice season than we expected. Hopefully not, still way to much ice fishin to do yet.


----------



## wallydvr

Check ne ohio fishing report. Posted conditions at cemetery today.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Bunch of small perch today. Only couple keepers. I have not figured it out yet.


----------



## leadcorebean

-8 on the way to the lake which firmed things up nicely! Had a good 8 inches still so no issues there that i could see. The am started out slow ! 0 fish and decided to make another move around 830am to the old hotspot ! Our group had around 30+ keepers with a few guys having alot of throw backs. Blade baits only got 2 for me so switched some things up to buckshots and raps that did the trick. I felt it was a weird bite being blue sunny sky's and fish still eating. Wrapped up around 3pm. Easy drag out


----------



## musclebeach22

Leadcorebean, what depth we're you guys fishing? We hit the north end in 10.5' and only got 1 eye, but a bunch of MONSTER crappie.


----------



## Pooch

Dude, you need to start your own guide service at mosquito, haha


----------



## laynhardwood

leadcorebean said:


> View attachment 252994
> View attachment 252995
> -8 on the way to the lake which firmed things up nicely! Had a good 8 inches still so no issues there that i could see. The am started out slow ! 0 fish and decided to make another move around 830am to the old hotspot ! Our group had around 30+ keepers with a few guys having alot of throw backs. Blade baits only got 2 for me so switched some things up to buckshots and raps that did the trick. I felt it was a weird bite being blue sunny sky's and fish still eating. Wrapped up around 3pm. Easy drag out


Nice work!


----------



## leadcorebean

Pooch said:


> Dude, you need to start your own guide service at mosquito, haha


Its taking me alot of years on mosquito and would be hard to give up my good spots like that... but i guess money talks lol 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch

I hear ya. Even after fishing there myself for 20+yr, the size of some of them fish you pull are remarkable. Never been graced with fish of that size there. Well, maybe once, haha. Good job out there.

BTW, you would have guys lined up I'm sure.


----------



## Treeman

Great time yesterday leadcore. Thanks for putting us on em.
Today Noah got his first walleyes (3)through the ice.
It was much tougher bite today.


----------



## Treeman




----------



## icebergy

That's what it's all about right there, great memories for your boy. My daughter got her first eye last weekend and won't quit taking bout it , awesome time


Treeman said:


> View attachment 253054
> View attachment 253055


----------



## leadcorebean

Wow he is getting big ! Good fishing with you again its been awhile ! Tomb will have a pie chart and graphs at the end of the season to tell you why the bite changed each trip haha inland fish change so fast 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeman

oops


----------



## Treeman

Yeah, definitely icebergy. I wish my daughter would of been there too.

Yeah, Brett youre right about TomB and his log book. He cracks me up.
I keep telling him to take all those records and turn it in to a program or fishing app and we'll all want it.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yeah Noah!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast

Great pictures of the young ones and great job to all the dad's putting in the extra work to make it such a great experience!


----------



## TimGridley

New to the area but spent a lot of time fishing up near the finger lakes region, was hoping to try this lake for the first time later this week... was wondering if anyone was willing to spread some knowledge about the walleye and pike in there, thank you in advance!


----------



## NEOhioangler1998

I am new to ice fishing , been hearing about tons of spots to fish but confused on where to fish .. north or south ? And how deep ? I'm not asking for way points just point me in the right direction on where to find fish


----------



## BIGEYURK25

NEOhioangler1998 said:


> I am new to ice fishing , been hearing about tons of spots to fish but confused on where to fish .. north or south ? And how deep ? I'm not asking for way points just point me in the right direction on where to find fish


Honestly, prob go north end and near the giant pack of shanties. 7-10 feet I’m guessing. Ill be out Friday morning on my go to spots.


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Honestly, prob go north end and near the giant pack of shanties. 7-10 feet I’m guessing. Ill be out Friday morning on my go to spots.


Hopefully you will catch fish that make your hands look small.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bprice1031 said:


> Hopefully you will catch fish that make your hands look small.


Haha indeed! I’ll be out bright and early, already got my bait cause I’m planning on being setup 5:30-6am!


----------



## bountyhunter

bet those two young ones are hooked for life.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin ladies! Good luck to everyone out there! I’ll be there shortly to lay the hammer down!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Top of the mornin ladies! Good luck to everyone out there! I’ll be there shortly to lay the hammer down!


I’ll be waiting patiently for the fish porn. Do it up!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

1 of many


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice way to start out in the morning.


----------



## leadcorebean

The crappie don't bother me its the walleye that make me jealous! Ill be up tomorrow hopefully they are hungry 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

leadcorebean said:


> The crappie don't bother me its the walleye that make me jealous! Ill be up tomorrow hopefully they are hungry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Lost a giant at the hole a little bit ago


----------



## BIGEYURK25

14” SLAB


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 253332
> 14” SLAB


They get much bigger than that and it will look like you have girly hands. 

Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Beat em up bro!


----------



## johnboy111711

Thanks for that invite... must have missed the text


----------



## johnboy111711

uh oh, looks like BIG E has a friend with him. you are rocking the pop up shanty not the flip!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

johnboy111711 said:


> uh oh, looks like BIG E has a friend with him. you are rocking the pop up shanty not the flip!


Not my shanty, my pop up is bigger but this will do


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Lots of Guys Out at Bouy line LOTS OF GUYS Leaving at 330. Im Still sitting here ALONE


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Mic drop


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 253353
> 
> Mic drop


Hell yea bro!!! When you sent me the picture i about fell out of my chair!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

1Big One 3 smalls Bouy line


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> 1Big One 3 smalls Bouy line


Nice work on the slab!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin ladies and gents! Gonna be a tad breezy out there today, time to lay the hammer down on some behemoth crappies again! Be there shortly!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Top of the mornin ladies and gents! Gonna be a tad breezy out there today, time to lay the hammer down on some behemoth crappies again! Be there shortly!


Do it up!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Heading down to skeeter here in a few going solo.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Skeeter Bull. On a Hali spoon and waxie. 13fow.


----------



## Chris Clunk




----------



## Chris Clunk

Chris Clunk said:


> View attachment 253438


Got on some good perch today. This was one 12"


----------



## cement569

hit it this morning, my cousin and myself to do a little gill fishing. fished south end by the state park, 10 to 12 ft. of water ended up with 25 keeper gills and one 10 inch perch. lots of dinks and even caught about 8 or so crappie 4 to 6 inches I think that's a good sign that crappies are reproducing well in the lake. we split them 13 apiece...... anyone guess what im having tomorrow while watching football?


----------



## Snakecharmer

cement569 said:


> anyone guess what im having tomorrow while watching football?


Hot wings and a brew?


----------



## cement569

yep your real close, hot wings, deep fried blue gill and a brew in the plural form. tell me can it get ant better than that?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

SLAB CITY


----------



## cement569

big, that's one of the best bag of fish I have seen this year. I think you have that lake figured out. maybe you should start a charter sevice? all we got today was gills, but they eat just as good as crappie....again great catch


----------



## leadcorebean

The walleye did not want to play today ! Slow for us ended with 5 and one slab crappie. Jiggen raps was the only thing that would produce.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## papangler

leadcorebean said:


> The walleye did not want to play today ! Slow for us ended with 5 and one slab crappie. Jiggen raps was the only thing that would produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

lol,,, Hmmmm like 21 min ago,,??????????
*sunup* in background, a bunch of shanties in background,,,, most-likely NORTH of you.
I'd guess across from 305, ,,, N of the dam, or just N of the causeway. Away from everyone! ;>)

OMG,,,,, or was that picture taken YESTERDAY EVENING!?
Then everything is BACKWARDS!!!!! ;>) 

It's ALMOST as fun guessing, as it is looking at your beautiful pictures!
Thanks


----------



## papangler

I took my 8 yr. old grandson up yesterday. finally got him on him on his first walleyes. Lost a few at the hole. Managed to keep four nice ones . man was he excited, had to ask him to quit hugging the walleye and hold the fish away from his body so i could get a picture . In all we landed 4 walleye 2 largemouth and a bunch of little perch.Great day and beautiful weather . Now he wants me to put him on some northerns or muskie,lol. Cant wait to see him pulling one of those in


----------



## Treeman

Nice papa angler! 
Any pics?


----------



## Treeman

great day. all alone.
I threw back an 11-12", lost 3-4, got 3 good ones, and released the pike.
worked for em hard. jumped a lot of holes but kept going back to the first one that produced. all my fish came out of that same hole.
learned a lot in the last 2 weeks.
Thanks Tomb and Leadcore for the tips.
It was really interesting what got em today. Silver hyper glide
Back to work tomorrow. See you in a couple weeks...
Hope the ice holds for all you guys.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Treeman said:


> View attachment 253534
> View attachment 253535
> great day. all alone.
> I threw back an 11-12", lost 3-4, got 3 good ones, and released the pike.
> worked for em hard. jumped a lot of holes but kept going back to the first one that produced. all my fish came out of that same hole.
> learned a lot in the last 2 weeks.
> Thanks Tomb and Leadcore for the tips.
> It was really interesting what got em today.
> Back to work tomorrow. See you in a couple weeks...
> Hope the ice holds for all you guys.


Job well done! I didn’t fish today, had to work... couldn’t get any eyes going Friday or Saturday but the slabs were out and they were biting! Again nice work!


----------



## papangler

Had to hit the ice again , did to good yesterday to pass it up one last time before this hopefully short thaw . Took my little fishing buddy again, and it was a repeat of where we left off yesterday.wish I had an 8 in. auger lost some real nice ones trying to get their heads through that hole.


----------



## papangler

sorry about that took me a minute to figure out how to transfer pics


----------



## papangler

yesterdays fish


----------



## papangler

first walleye yesterday


----------



## Bluewalleye

Kool stuff Pap. Is that 2nd fish from the left a saugeye? 
My grandson is 5 and I am looking forward to the day when he is my fishing buddy. Great pictures


----------



## papangler

Bluewalleye said:


> Kool stuff Pap. Is that 2nd fish from the left a saugeye?
> My grandson is 5 and I am looking forward to the day when he is my fishing buddy. Great pictures


I did wonder if they all where walleye .A couple of them looked a little different .the one had more distinct markings and the largest one that day was alot lighter in color


----------



## Half-shell

Spotted dorsal fin should identify it as a sauger


----------



## dcool

Half-shell said:


> Spotted dorsal fin should identify it as a sauger


Not seeing any spots on the dorsal fin of that walleye.


----------



## Osmerus

Nice. Looks like alot of guys did good yesterday. I hooked into some nice eyes aswell. That fog yesterday was amazing. Couldnt see 100 feet away. Could hear guys but not see them. Made for a cool trip. Got my eyes on vibes. Walked aways to get away from the crowds and that def helped.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

You can walk on but i am not Dumb enough to see how far lots of water slush on top.....waiting till Wed to try


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> You can walk on but i am not Dumb enough to see how far lots of water slush on top.....waiting till Wed to try


Planning on Fishing it Friday or Saturday, not sure which day yet but I’ll be around putting some slabs on ice


----------



## Robbie McHaffie

Anyone have updates on ice conditions ? State park Mariana had about 10-12 inches Saturday


----------



## brad crappie

Robbie McHaffie said:


> Anyone have updates on ice conditions ? State park Mariana had about 10-12 inches Saturday


It's a shames what's happen there!!! Watch out around the docks and the bank!


----------



## Osmerus

If anyone is out on the north end today could you if possible give an ice report.
Got the day of tomorrow and i am planning on heading out there. I imagine it will be fine with the cold nights tuesday and wednesday but more info the better.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Buddy was goose Hunting Yesterday said guys was fishing North End and Ice Was Fine I checked 305 ramp and Edge was solid and ice was Holding just very wwet on top ... Hope it freezes up today and tonight


----------



## leadcorebean

Im going up in the afternoon should be fine though. I know a few guys going today should hear back later 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I’ll be out there Friday, just need to know if I need my 2x4 or not for shore erosion


----------



## rodfather

Anyone have real time ice report for mosquito? Anyone out now?


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

On 8 inches now. At south end state park launch open water between break wall do not cross to main lake YOU WILL GO IN ....1 GUY TRIED AND WENT IN THIS AFTERNOON....


----------



## joekacz

Becareful.I know 2 guys that put there legs through frozen over holes that had skim ice on them and were snow covered.The thaw must have had the water running into a lot of the weekend holes and enlarged them.Both holes were 12" plus.This was this afternoon on Mosquito.


----------



## laynhardwood

The high winds will eat up old holes pretty quick


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

joekacz said:


> Becareful.I know 2 guys that put there legs through frozen over holes that had skim ice on them and were snow covered.The thaw must have had the water running into a lot of the weekend holes and enlarged them.Both holes were 12" plus.This was this afternoon on Mosquito.


Was you fishing right behind me in the blue shanty i fell in one of those holes at state park ramp on south end


----------



## rodfather

Will be on mosquito all day. North end, red Eskimo shanty, good luck to all


----------



## BIGEYURK25

rodfather said:


> Will be on mosquito all day. North end, red Eskimo shanty, good luck to all


Let me know how the shore erosion is! That’s all I care about haha


----------



## joekacz

Walleye Hunter66 said:


> Was you fishing right behind me in the blue shanty i fell in one of those holes at state park ramp on south end


No that wasn't me.Hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Scratch me being there tomorrow. Serpentine belt just decided she was no more now gotta fix it. Very disappointed right now. Just wanted to get out on some ice


----------



## todddye

We'll be there early Saturday morning, hopefully the shoreline ice will still be decent.


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Scratch me being there tomorrow. Serpentine belt just decided she was no more now gotta fix it. Very disappointed right now. Just wanted to get out on some ice


Takes 5 min to throw a belt on bro! What you drive?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Takes 5 min to throw a belt on bro! What you drive?


It was a little more than that, 3 pulleys, a belt, and something else that melted it was a bad 10 secs while drivin last night to say the least! I’ve got an f150. She’s back in commission here shortly. I’ll see y’all at skeeter bright and early!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Buddys say edges getting soft but they are out on 7 ninches of ice was 8 inches last nite


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It was a little more than that, 3 pulleys, a belt, and something else that melted it was a bad 10 secs while drivin last night to say the least! I’ve got an f150. She’s back in commission here shortly. I’ll see y’all at skeeter bright and early!


I was going to say if it’s a belt let me know I’d give ya a hand. If there’s one truck I know well it’s the fords.


----------



## laynhardwood

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It was a little more than that, 3 pulleys, a belt, and something else that melted it was a bad 10 secs while drivin last night to say the least! I’ve got an f150. She’s back in commission here shortly. I’ll see y’all at skeeter bright and early!


Could have been much worse. Sometime the tensioner goes bad and rubs a hole in the front cover and that’s a nightmare. I glad it was just something relatively easy.


----------



## Ksochor

Anyone out there today with an ice report... thinking of going tomorrow afternoon but not looking to make an hour and a half drive if it’s not fishable


----------



## TSF

How is the shoreline ice? or where is everyone walking out of that is safe?


----------



## blueguy140

Ice was good on shoreline this morning when we went out evrywhere we went a solid 8 inches and we went all over the place slow fishing walked in at 1 and ice was getting hammered by the sun and warmth not sure how it will be tom but was good today everywhere


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

Fished South End I was good 8 inches but very slick top water Froze bring Ice skates....Now Finding fish was the issue. 120 + Perch Sunday and not more then 25 the last 3 trips ....Keepers hard to Find


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I’ll be out all day tomorrow. See you ladies before the sun comes up! Come find me! It’ll be like a big game of hide n seek!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin ladies! Go get um today! I’m about a half hour out ready to throw a whoopin down! Good luck and stay safe today, and let’s see some pics!


----------



## Crappieking2001

Sounds like a man on a mission!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappieking2001 said:


> Sounds like a man on a mission!


Always on a mission!!


----------



## Treeman

Good morning. I'm at bait shop waiting for them to open. 
I found about 6-8'+ of bad shoreline the couple places I checked.
Gonna look for a spot near a tree line hoping the shade may of protected it from the sun a little.
Brought boards so I should be good.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CLEATS BOYS, this is BRUTAL without!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Always on a mission!!


Do it up bro! I’m lazy today I just woke up.


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> CLEATS BOYS, this is BRUTAL without!


Easy "BIG FOOT" you can't fall 'cause you got those hairy feet with claws on them. LOLLOL Have a GOOD day out there today and I hope the rain doesn't do to the ice what I think it's gonna do if the amt. of rain predicted holds true.


----------



## Treeman

Plenty of good shoreline.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

it’s on like donkey Kong!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> Easy "BIG FOOT" you can't fall 'cause you got those hairy feet with claws on them. LOLLOL Have a GOOD day out there today and I hope the rain doesn't do to the ice what I think it's gonna do if the amt. of rain predicted holds true.


I’ll say with the ice I’m sitting on right now, it’ll be fine. Only question will be shore erosion in which there was none when I came out.... sitting on 10” now


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’ll say with the ice I’m sitting on right now, it’ll be fine. Only question will be shore erosion in which there was none when I came out.... sitting on 10” now


That's what I meant.Drove by LaDue last wed. and it was opening up all along the shores for as far as I could see but when I got to 'Skeeter it was pretty good other than the causeway which was questionable.Look's like your having a good day already.Heck as tall as you are even if you broke through at the shoreline it'll be only ankle deep!! LOL


----------



## BIGEYURK25

keep um comin!


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254010
> keep um comin!


Those are some nice crappies judging them by the size of your hand.


----------



## Redheads

Bprice1031 said:


> Those are some nice crappies judging them by the size of your hand.


Sure are nice looking fish. At the current rate of 1 fish every 64 minutes he is catching keep able fish he is in for a long day if it doesnt increase
Good luck


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cookin pizza, and catchin SLABS


----------



## cement569

doesn't get any better than that. hows the bite? got rain moving in for the afternoon, might just trigger them into feeding. just keep an eye on those shorlines and be safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254034
> cookin pizza, and catchin SLABS


You my friend are living right!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cement569 said:


> doesn't get any better than that. hows the bite? got rain moving in for the afternoon, might just trigger them into feeding. just keep an eye on those shorlines and be safe.


Bite is slow, seems to be picking up now. Lookin for it to turn on real well right before dark!


----------



## laynhardwood

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254034
> cookin pizza, and catchin SLABS


Nice work!


----------



## Treeman




----------



## tomb

joekacz said:


> That's what I meant.Drove by LaDue last wed. and it was opening up all along the shores for as far as I could see but when I got to 'Skeeter it was pretty good other than the causeway which was questionable.Look's like your having a good day already.Heck as tall as you are even if you broke through at the shoreline it'll be only ankle deep!! LOL


Ladue always seems to get hurt faster by warmups than Mosquito.


----------



## BIGEYURK25




----------



## BudIce

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254050


How did the ice hold up with this rain, mainly the shore? Thanks


----------



## BIGEYURK25

BudIce said:


> How did the ice hold up with this rain, mainly the shore? Thanks


Was 8-10” everywhere I fished today. Shore ice was stillpretty good as of a half hour ago


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Someone cue up the porn music! Final pic of the day coming in a bit..... still need to take it haha


----------



## cement569

they are saying real cold weather by the end of the week, so im hopeing to be ice fishing into February. congrats on the slabs, by the way.....how was the pizza?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cement569 said:


> they are saying real cold weather by the end of the week, so im hopeing to be ice fishing into February. congrats on the slabs, by the way.....how was the pizza?


Fantastic lol first time I tried it. Can’t go wrong with French bread pizza on the ice


----------



## AtticaFish

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254034
> cookin pizza, and catchin SLABS


That right there is the picture for me. Giant stinkin' crappie in hand with lunch waiting. Beautiful.


----------



## Pooch

If you lift up your handle you can slide grate under it and kinda hook behind it and food will be out front above the heat but not directly over. Works good, cooks fast ,hahaha. Nice job on the fish this season.


----------



## Pooch

Or like this...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Pooch said:


> If you lift up your handle you can slide grate under it and kinda hook behind it and food will be out front above the heat but not directly over. Works good, cooks fast ,hahaha. Nice job on the fish this season.


Yeah that’s what I did, but the cheese on top wasn’t melting so I had to put below heat, it worked out pretty good


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Also, cue up the porn music tomorrow... I’m too tired and lazy to clean fish right now I’ll be out in the AM again ready to add to today’s collection


----------



## cement569

go get em, so far your the slab king, all I catch are the young uns


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Pooch said:


> Or like this...


That’s exactly how I did it


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin once again! Let’s put some fish on the ice this mornin! Good luck to all and stay safe! I’ll be there shortly ready for giants


----------



## Treeman

Yesterday was slow to dead for me.
Fish from 8.5"-12 fow on 7-10" ice.
Check your shorelines....
Moved alot, decent marks. they weren't cooperative.
Trying again today.


----------



## Treeman

Morning. I think your worse of a fishing addict than me... lol


BIGEYURK25 said:


> Top of the mornin once again! Let’s put some fish on the ice this mornin! Good luck to all and stay safe! I’ll be there shortly ready for giants


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Treeman said:


> Morning. I think your worse of a fishing addict than me... lol


Bobberbucket is probably worse than me! I do have a problem though.... do they have AA meetings for Fishing?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Bobberbucket is probably worse than me! I do have a problem though.... do they have AA meetings for Fishing?


Like an FA meeting? I need to stay anonymous to most of y’all


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Like an FA meeting? I need to stay anonymous to most of y’all


Toooo LATE!! Your scrambled and fried!!! Oh what the heck you might as well include BB and Leadcorebean!! LOL You guys have a good day out there today.


----------



## CrappieMan29

Let’s get some fish on the ice this morning boys! How’s the shoreline last nights cool down should have done it well.


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Bobberbucket is probably worse than me! I do have a problem though.... do they have AA meetings for Fishing?


Forget the meetings they will do you no good! Just embrace the addiction.


----------



## Doboy

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Top of the mornin once again! Let’s put some fish on the ice this mornin! Good luck to all and stay safe! I’ll be there shortly ready for giants



lol,,, Give us a clue when you fire up that next pizza!!!
Ya know,,,, I can 'hone in' on the scent of HOT PIZZA like a RAVAGED BLOODHOUND!
I'll find ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>) 

Good Luck out there today! 
Play Safe 
BTW,,, WW 66 Think I'm heading to the River in a bit. Gotta find WORMS!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Doboy said:


> lol,,, Give us a clue when you fire up that next pizza!!!
> Ya know,,,, I can 'hone in' on the scent of HOT PIZZA like a RAVAGED BLOODHOUND!
> I'll find ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)
> 
> Good Luck out there today!
> Play Safe
> BTW,,, WW 66 Think I'm heading to the River in a bit. Gotta find WORMS!


Hot pockets on the menu today!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

late start for me this mornin, but the fish are ok with that!


----------



## Treeman




----------



## BIGEYURK25

slabzilla


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254107
> slabzilla


*HOLY CRAPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGEYURK25

hot, crispy, melty damn good


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254107
> slabzilla


North end?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CrappieMan29 said:


> North end?


On the water


----------



## BIGEYURK25

a nice chunky Gill wanted in on the action


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> On the water


. I think I see ur shanty actually 305 ramp


----------



## snag

Someone’s looking for ya!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CrappieMan29 said:


> . I think I see ur shanty actually 305 ramp


Maybe, maybe not


----------



## BIGEYURK25

snag said:


> Someone’s looking for ya!


Hey I did tell them to come find me! Like I said, big game of hide n seek!


----------



## BIGEYURK25




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Buy the time hes found the hot bite will be elsewhere! 
Good job on the crappos... no ice in my part of the state... seriously considering a trip up to your guys area the next couple weeks.....


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254167
> a nice chunky Gill wanted in on the action


NOW THAT'S A 'GILLIE !!! IMO the better of the two,crappie and 'gill.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> NOW THAT'S A 'GILLIE !!! IMO the better of the two,crappie and 'gill.


Imo, too much work for not very much meat. Only keep them if they are 8”+


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Maybe, maybe not


At least a water depth man. I’m trying to get away from the dinker perch


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CrappieMan29 said:


> At least a water depth man. I’m trying to get away from the dinker perch


How deep are you?


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How deep are you?


About 10 fow


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CrappieMan29 said:


> About 10 fow


You are right about good. All depends on what part of the Lake you are on


----------



## cement569

not sure where your at big, but I think you are at one of the go to spots we talked about a few weeks ago, they will never find you....ha ha


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> You are right about good. All depends on what part of the Lake you are on


Caught a bunch of dink perch and a mess of decent gills


----------



## BIGEYURK25

cement569 said:


> not sure where your at big, but I think you are at one of the go to spots we talked about a few weeks ago, they will never find you....ha ha


Haha I was not. I left about 2ish. Had to work this evening. Cleaned up all the fish from last 2 days, they will hit the oil later!


----------



## Doboy

You know Treeman,,, that 'FOG' pic needs to be framed!
Awesome,,,,, beautiful shot,,,, at LEAST, place it in your avatar?

That fog didn't come off the River till after 1! 
FWIW,,,, 10-11 guys fishing down there Yesterday, after 4ish,,,,,, & I only seen 3 FISH caught!  So you guys hang in there,,, on the ice!
2 keepers, 1 short.
(I did see some pictures of 5#-11#ers,,, caught last week!)


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bobber! I gotta tell ya. Now I'm not starting anything other than a lil competition. But my man Eric has pretty much been owning ya on the keeper page. Just putting it out there for encouragement bro... I gotta say, his fish porn has been hotter than yours. . You need to pick it up man. You both been hittin it hard. Keep slamming them.


----------



## brad crappie

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bobber! I gotta tell ya. Now I'm not starting anything other than a lil competition. But my man Eric has pretty much been owning ya on the keeper page. Just putting it out there for encouragement bro... I gotta say, his fish porn has been hotter than yours. . You need to pick it up man. You both been hittin it hard. Keep slamming them.


Well bobbers fishing smaller public wAters with nice fish but more dinks u got to sort through and the big York is fishing a bigger public lake with better fish it can take more pounding!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Stop making excuses Brad.... I'm trying to fire him up man.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bobber! I gotta tell ya. Now I'm not starting anything other than a lil competition. But my man Eric has pretty much been owning ya on the keeper page. Just putting it out there for encouragement bro... I gotta say, his fish porn has been hotter than yours. . You need to pick it up man. You both been hittin it hard. Keep slamming them.


Funny I told him the same thing last night! Then he called me names anyway. Bobber knows what he’s doing. I’ve told him to join me at skeeter, but he just won’t come. He’s only got himself to blame!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Any pics from today? Love to see some skeeter love!


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bobber! I gotta tell ya. Now I'm not starting anything other than a lil competition. But my man Eric has pretty much been owning ya on the keeper page. Just putting it out there for encouragement bro... I gotta say, his fish porn has been hotter than yours. . You need to pick it up man. You both been hittin it hard. Keep slamming them.


I know I’ve been slacking! like brad said I’ve been targeting small waters it is a bit of a different animal. That being said Bigyurk is a heck of a fisherman and a good friend I’m happy about his success! But we always have a little competition between us! Thanks for the encouragement I needed a little fire lit in me!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> I know I’ve been slacking! like brad said I’ve been targeting small waters it is a bit of a different animal. That being said Bigyurk is a heck of a fisherman and a good friend I’m happy about his success! But we always have a little competition between us! Thanks for the encouragement I needed a little fire lit in me!


The competition when fishin with a buddy is what it’s all about! I love that stuff! Now B.B. I know you did well today but why not do well with me on giants at skeeter!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bobberbucket said:


> I know I’ve been slacking! like brad said I’ve been targeting small waters it is a bit of a different animal. That being said Bigyurk is a heck of a fisherman and a good friend I’m happy about his success! But we always have a little competition between us! Thanks for the encouragement I needed a little fire lit in me!


Yep! Seen that smackdown in the other thread. Nice job!


----------



## brad crappie

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Any pics from today? Love to see some skeeter love!


U caught them all big man!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

brad crappie said:


> U caught them all big man!!!


Apparently! No one wants to send some skeeter porn!


----------



## brad crappie

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Apparently! No one wants to send some skeeter porn!


Your area u been fishing has been the most productive on the lake! Myself and some of the best fishermen I know on mosquito have had a tough time gettin good fish any where else on the lake! I would give everyone your gps cord! Lols


----------



## BIGEYURK25

brad crappie said:


> Your area u been fishing has been the most productive on the lake! Myself and some of the best fishermen I know on mosquito have had a tough time gettin good fish any where else on the lake! I would give everyone your gps cord! Lols


All I can say is it somewhere between the bouy line and the dam.... hope this helps!


----------



## Lil' Rob

BIGEYURK25 said:


> That’s exactly how I did it


Can that be done with the grate on the on Big Buddy version (with 2 tanks)? I am not at home to check and try.

Thanks.


----------



## mattlecon

I will be out early morning BIG! I mean early I will try and get some for you! If anyone would like to meet up let me know.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mattlecon said:


> I will be out early morning BIG! I mean early I will try and get some for you! If anyone would like to meet up let me know.


Do it up!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Lil' Rob said:


> Can that be done with the grate on the on Big Buddy version (with 2 tanks)? I am not at home to check and try.
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure? I only have the single... I don’t see why not. You’d have a bigger cooking area


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Currently working on a breaking of the internet situation, y’all gonna like this if it happens


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Currently working on a breaking of the internet situation, y’all gonna like this if it happens


I fished today bouy line from 2pm to 10:30 pm ,one crappie.
the ice look good little snow,coming back,100 yards from shore was pressure crack,open 2".
did not find any week ice.


----------



## tomb

HappySnag said:


> I fished today bouy line from 2pm to 10:30 pm ,one crappie.
> the ice look good little snow,coming back,100 yards from shore was pressure crack,open 2".
> did not find any week ice.


That crack is always there Snag. It's Mosquito's "911".


----------



## Lil' Rob

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Not sure? I only have the single... I don’t see why not. You’d have a bigger cooking area


Thanks. I will have to check it out when I get back home. I'll try to remember to post how it turns out.


----------



## No-Net

Yes the crack with a little sketchy just afternoon


----------



## musclebeach22

Anyone going to be out tomorrow afternoon? I'm going to get bait and try to fish for a couple hours after work. Heard the bite on the north end has been nonexistent the past 2 days. Let's hope that changes.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

musclebeach22 said:


> Anyone going to be out tomorrow afternoon? I'm going to get bait and try to fish for a couple hours after work. Heard the bite on the north end has been nonexistent the past 2 days. Let's hope that changes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I’ll change that tomorrow morning


----------



## brad crappie

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’ll change that tomorrow morning


Can u say pressured to death! Unpressurize them bigyurk!!


----------



## Hook and ladder

Nice fish everyone and thanks for all the information!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

brad crappie said:


> Can u say pressured to death! Unpressurize them bigyurk!!


I’ve got no doubt I’ll get it done


----------



## musclebeach22

BigE! I'm going to make sure I beat you to our spot on Saturday morning! I know we talked about the 4 wheeler ban, so I'm just going to borrow a horse from one of my Amish neighbors! Now, how the hell am I going to mount ice cleats on a horse hoof....

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

musclebeach22 said:


> BigE! I'm going to make sure I beat you to our spot on Saturday morning! I know we talked about the 4 wheeler ban, so I'm just going to borrow a horse from one of my Amish neighbors! Now, how the hell am I going to mount ice cleats on a horse hoof....
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Haha now that’s funny, actually the whole post is funny! I would pay to see you try and put cleats on a horse!


----------



## CrappieMan29

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Haha now that’s funny, actually the whole post is funny! I would pay to see you try and put cleats on a horse!


Ice conditions?


----------



## brad crappie

CrappieMan29 said:


> Ice conditions?


It's safe enough for the icethug posses!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CrappieMan29 said:


> Ice conditions?


Should be able to hold a horse if that’s what you are asking


----------



## leadcorebean

The bite should get alot better next week 3-5 then 8-12 on tue. Knock down the sunlight and keep the weak off the ice . Time for mule gear ! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I used to listen to tons of stories from my grand father about them cutting ice in the winter for the Portage ice and coal company in Ravenna.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mattlecon said:


> I will be out early morning BIG! I mean early I will try and get some for you! If anyone would like to meet up let me know.


Any porn?


----------



## Dyson92

Out here now and only a few marks. This is my maiden voyage and I'm starting to get frustrated. I've been moving and changing up lures. North end. Ice is a good 8 to 10 and pressure crack was OK coming out. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Dyson92 said:


> Out here now and only a few marks. This is my maiden voyage and I'm starting to get frustrated. I've been moving and changing up lures. North end. Ice is a good 8 to 10 and pressure crack was OK coming out. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Tight lines!


Move! Keep moving till you find um!


----------



## No-Net

The horses that the Amish use on asphalt road already have carbide crystals braised to the shoes so you're good to go !


----------



## mattlecon

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Any porn?


Negative. Just dink crappie. The wind was ripping made it hard to move around.


----------



## HappySnag

mattlecon said:


> Negative. Just dink crappie. The wind was ripping made it hard to move around.


today 2 crappie 2 perch and last lake erie eye.
crack was brouken up morning and wet some spots 10' brouken wet,coming back it look beter,
be carefull where you cros,it was rising and braking chunks.
after 5pm hevy NW wind.


----------



## mattlecon

HappySnag said:


> today 2 crappie 2 perch and last lake erie eye.
> crack was brouken up morning and wet some spots 10' brouken wet,coming back it look beter,
> be carefull where you cros,it was rising and braking chunks.
> after 5pm hevy NW wind.


I was out Wensday morning with no issues Happy.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

HappySnag said:


> today 2 crappie 2 perch and last lake erie eye.
> crack was brouken up morning and wet some spots 10' brouken wet,coming back it look beter,
> be carefull where you cros,it was rising and braking chunks.
> after 5pm hevy NW wind.


Crack gonna get covered up by this snow, everyone be careful heading out in morning including myself haha


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Crack gonna get covered up by this snow, everyone be careful heading out in morning including myself haha


ice is good only wach the step by the crack.i was going morning it was dark,i did not wonet to step on brouken wet ice some case 10',firt I find the good crossing brod sled close jump and drag the sled over on longer rope.everithing went smood.
I have experience swimming there one year,on the way out,did not stop me,i just dumpted woter from miky mose boots and went fishing.on the way back I did second swim up to my neck it was minus 38 winchild,i had to strip in parking lot.


----------



## Lil' Rob

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Crack gonna get covered up by this snow, everyone be careful heading out in morning including myself haha


I've never ice-fished Mosquito, but am thinking about it maybe Saturday or next weekend. Can you tell me where this crack is? I am fairly familiar with the north end and sounds like access to the far north end is off of Denman Road? Thanks.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

HappySnag said:


> ice is good only wach the step by the crack.i was going morning it was dark,i did not wonet to step on brouken wet ice some case 10',firt I find the good crossing brod sled close jump and drag the sled over on longer rope.everithing went smood.
> I have experience swimming there one year,on the way out,did not stop me,i just dumpted woter from miky mose boots and went fishing.on the way back I did second swim up to my neck it was minus 38 winchild,i had to strip in parking lot.


BRUTAL!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Lil' Rob said:


> I've never ice-fished Mosquito, but am thinking about it maybe Saturday or next weekend. Can you tell me where this crack is? I am fairly familiar with the north end and sounds like access to the far north end is off of Denman Road? Thanks.


Haven’t seen the crack myself. And yes that’s where the access is up there.


----------



## mattlecon

Lil' Rob said:


> I've never ice-fished Mosquito, but am thinking about it maybe Saturday or next weekend. Can you tell me where this crack is? I am fairly familiar with the north end and sounds like access to the far north end is off of Denman Road? Thanks.


It's around the first bouy on the west side of lake. It was about 2 inches wide on Wensday the 31st.


----------



## brad crappie

HappySnag said:


> ice is good only wach the step by the crack.i was going morning it was dark,i did not wonet to step on brouken wet ice some case 10',firt I find the good crossing brod sled close jump and drag the sled over on longer rope.everithing went smood.
> I have experience swimming there one year,on the way out,did not stop me,i just dumpted woter from miky mose boots and went fishing.on the way back I did second swim up to my neck it was minus 38 winchild,i had to strip in parking lot.


I like the don't die attitude bud!!!


----------



## HappySnag

Lil' Rob said:


> I've never ice-fished Mosquito, but am thinking about it maybe Saturday or next weekend. Can you tell me where this crack is? I am fairly familiar with the north end and sounds like access to the far north end is off of Denman Road? Thanks.


when you walk east off parking lot 200 yards or so,the ice is bucled up,it is easy to see.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Kinda pissed right now. Set my alarms this AM, and apparently slept right on thru them. Just woke up. I work tonight so it’s too long of a drive to skeeter now to fish for only a couple hours so now I gotta show BB a thing or 2


----------



## Fishsees5

The crack is now up to 4ft in some places out of the bouy line. Open water one good spot to cross that I found still about a foot. Snow and ice will cover it up. Scared the crap out of me at 5:30am this morning! Be careful. Wanted to mark the spot to cross with a tree limb but didn't feel like walking back out 200yds.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fishsees5 said:


> The crack is now up to 4ft in some places out of the bouy line. Open water one good spot to cross that I found still about a foot. Snow and ice will cover it up. Scared the crap out of me at 5:30am this morning! Be careful. Wanted to mark the spot to cross with a tree limb but didn't feel like walking back out 200yds.


Thanks for the important update! We are heading out early tomorrow. Doing any good?


----------



## Fishsees5

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks for the important update! We are heading out early tomorrow. Doing any good?


Slow day. 15 small crappie, short eye and a 5lb channel cat


----------



## Lil' Rob

Thanks to all for the info on the crack. Gonna stay local this weekend and try to plan a trip there next weekend.

I tried flipping the screen on my Big Buddy heater. It doesn't rest flat like the smaller version.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Lil' Rob said:


> Thanks to all for the info on the crack. Gonna stay local this weekend and try to plan a trip there next weekend.
> 
> I tried flipping the screen on my Big Buddy heater. It doesn't rest flat like the smaller version.


Google search it. I’m sure they make something that works for the big ones


----------



## jbrownie

Fyi two guys fell through that crack today.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

jbrownie said:


> Fyi two guys fell through that crack today.


That’s not something I want to hear....


----------



## tomb

HappySnag said:


> ice is good only wach the step by the crack.i was going morning it was dark,i did not wonet to step on brouken wet ice some case 10',firt I find the good crossing brod sled close jump and drag the sled over on longer rope.everithing went smood.
> I have experience swimming there one year,on the way out,did not stop me,i just dumpted woter from miky mose boots and went fishing.on the way back I did second swim up to my neck it was minus 38 winchild,i had to strip in parking lot.


My brother was by you on way out that day Snag. We talk about it fairly often how you still went anyway.


----------



## tomb

Fished late this evening. Bite sucked. Crack is very dangerous. Better have a spud to check for a good cross point. It's iced and snowed over in most places. Easy to get fooled into a swim.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Good morning ladies and gents. Let’s see some fish porn throughout the day! I’ll be posting my slabs. Stay safe for those crossing that crack!


----------



## drl149

Bet it's going to be a zoo out there today... good luck to all who will endure it...


----------



## musclebeach22

I'm on my way. I'm just going to set up 50yds from the crack and watch the swimming contest!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Good morning ladies and gents. Let’s see some fish porn throughout the day! I’ll be posting my slabs. Stay safe for those crossing that crack!


Do it up!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Fished the DogPark on Friday for 11 hrs from 7am-6pm with Viking Jim & Gordy Billfish. Felt an odd feeling when I pulled into the parking lot & nobody else was there. Eeery feeling about fishing there,but decided to give it a shot. WRONG!!!! I drilled over 40 holes in search of quality fish. Hundreds of dink perch. Only managed to land a few nice perch & gills. _*My "elusive" 1st walleye is still swimming.

Long, cold day but enjoyed it despite our meager fishing results.*_


----------



## Fallfrombetween

Lil' Rob said:


> Thanks to all for the info on the crack. Gonna stay local this weekend and try to plan a trip there next weekend.
> 
> I tried flipping the screen on my Big Buddy heater. It doesn't rest flat like the smaller version.


Hey Rob, check this aftermarket stainless steel cooking grate. It's designed specifically for buddy heaters, all different sizes. http://hotrackllc.com


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Careful boys, very bad in most spots trying to cross! USE YOUR SPUD. A lot of spots it went thru with one hit!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Careful boys, very bad in most spots trying to cross! USE YOUR SPUD. A lot of spots it went thru with one hit!


Be safe out there Bigfoot!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

took a while but bite finally startin up


----------



## piscator

Better and better


----------



## RStock521




----------



## BIGEYURK25

13” perch wanted to join the party


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 254547
> 13” perch wanted to join the party


Beautiful Perch! Now put some more on ice and make BB jealous! Maybe he'll start fishing the weekends too. 

Lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bprice1031 said:


> Beautiful Perch! Now put some more on ice and make BB jealous! Maybe he'll start fishing the weekends too.
> 
> Lol


Oh I already know he’s jealous, he just won’t admit it!


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Oh I already know he’s jealous, he just won’t admit it!


Thus far today you haven’t posted anything I’m jealous of. Fish Harder!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Alright first of all, whoever set up the green glow sticks on north end at the crack showing where to cross safely was lyin. Checked that with the spud before crossing, barely took any force with spud to go thru. DO NOT PASS THERE. Many spots still open water in the crack, as wide as 4 feet of open water still. Make sure if you go out tomorrow you spud your way across whether you saw someone cross at a spot or not. ALOT of it is sketchy at best. Also, disappointed in y’all. I was first truck in lot and last one to leave today. Gotta put in the work!


----------



## todddye

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright first of all, whoever set up the green glow sticks on north end at the crack showing where to cross safely was lyin. Checked that with the spud before crossing, barely took any force with spud to go thru. DO NOT PASS THERE. Many spots still open water in the crack, as wide as 4 feet of open water still. Make sure if you go out tomorrow you spud your way across whether you saw someone cross at a spot or not. ALOT of it is sketchy at best. Also, disappointed in y’all. I was first truck in lot and last one to leave today. Gotta put in the work!


Thanks for the heads up!

We'll be out there at 530 tomorrow morning.


----------



## HappySnag

todddye said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> We'll be out there at 530 tomorrow morning.


fished today
I lost auger adapter for cordles drill,home made,one foot wide.
would be nice if somebody pick that up.
on the way out I dump sled on the fist hump when you go out,
second time I dump that on the crack,
every time I put that strait but did not relize it slide out from bucket,
I relize that when I try to drill holl,i would go back,but did not know if I left that home,
I come home is not there.
ice is good,but wach when you crossing the crack.
I got 5 crappie and one pike and roll few fish.i moved one time.

one guy was seting up 100 yards from me,i ask him if I can use his auger,he let me use that.
thank you very much,i aprisiate that.


----------



## jay2k

There’s a crack that is shady on the south end as well. South of the cemetery. You’ll see it. It’s heaved up a bit. Make sure to spud before crossing. I found an area after dark where if I didn’t spud I would of went swimming.


----------



## brad crappie

jay2k said:


> There’s a crack that is shady on the south end as well. South of the cemetery. You’ll see it. It’s heaved up a bit. Make sure to spud before crossing. I found an area after dark where if I didn’t spud I would of went swimming.


Well boys am done can't get wet again!! Pymy had crazy cracks to it's safe and not safe! Use your own judgement!!


----------



## Fallfrombetween

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Alright first of all, whoever set up the green glow sticks on north end at the crack showing where to cross safely was lyin. Checked that with the spud before crossing, barely took any force with spud to go thru. DO NOT PASS THERE. Many spots still open water in the crack, as wide as 4 feet of open water still. Make sure if you go out tomorrow you spud your way across whether you saw someone cross at a spot or not. ALOT of it is sketchy at best. Also, disappointed in y’all. I was first truck in lot and last one to leave today. Gotta put in the work!


Glow sticks are for hipsters. I placed those chemlights to mark a location for my safety at night. No need to ruffle your feathers, there's more than one way to skin a cat out there.


----------



## rodfather

Thanks for putting the sticks out, it made it easier to find the crossing. We were the first to cross yesterday at that spot and had no way to mark it for others. On way back at night it was dark and the sticks helped. A lot of people walked way south then crossed. It's a crack ,if you spud in the middle it is weakest. You your ice experience and best judgement. No need to call others out.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I personally, when walking in, went straight to those glow sticks. But when the spud is going thru 2-3 feet on either side of crack right where your glow sticks were, that becomes an unsafe place to cross. Not to mention literally 2 or 3 feet away there was 4 feet of open water. If I didn’t have my spud I would’ve trusted your judgement and proceeded to cross, I would’ve been swimming. So next time you put out glow sticks or any sort of marker, you better make sure it’s damn safe because you are putting a lot of peoples lives at risk telling them to cross an unsafe spot. So the fact that someone could’ve went thru and lost their life is why my feathers are ruffled.


----------



## musclebeach22

I'm just going to throw this out there....all across the country, ice fisherman try to help each other out. We are a group of people who all enjoy the hard water. With that being said, when you see something "out of the ordinary" that is a universal sign for danger! Whether it's a bunch of sticks on the ice, some marker ribbon or in this case, chem lights. Let's all remember that no ice is safe ice and that we all have to use our own judgement. But at the same time, let's not confuse the ice fishing community as a whole by marking "safe" spots as well as unsafe spots. I was walking out the same time the guys took the branches out there. I understand you guys were trying to help by building somewhat of a corral to show people the way, you are misleading a lot of people by the way it was done. When guys cut giant holes in the ice for spearing in other states, they mark the spot with sticks. When someone takes a swim, people will often mark that spot so others know to stay away. Strange things on the ice=danger, stay away

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallfrombetween

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I personally, when walking in, went straight to those glow sticks. But when the spud is going thru 2-3 feet on either side of crack right where your glow sticks were, that becomes an unsafe place to cross. Not to mention literally 2 or 3 feet away there was 4 feet of open water. If I didn’t have my spud I would’ve trusted your judgement and proceeded to cross, I would’ve been swimming. So next time you put out glow sticks or any sort of marker, you better make sure it’s damn safe because you are putting a lot of peoples lives at risk telling them to cross an unsafe spot. So the fact that someone could’ve went thru and lost their life is why my feathers are ruffled.


I'm beginning to question your judgement. You don't know what I was marking, buddy... haha


----------



## Fallfrombetween

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I personally, when walking in, went straight to those glow sticks. But when the spud is going thru 2-3 feet on either side of crack right where your glow sticks were, that becomes an unsafe place to cross. Not to mention literally 2 or 3 feet away there was 4 feet of open water. If I didn’t have my spud I would’ve trusted your judgement and proceeded to cross, I would’ve been swimming. So next time you put out glow sticks or any sort of marker, you better make sure it’s damn safe because you are putting a lot of peoples lives at risk telling them to cross an unsafe spot. So the fact that someone could’ve went thru and lost their life is why my feathers are ruffled.


No ice is safe ice. And that's one of the safest places to cross right now, kid. I crossed it last night, and this morning. With my 150 pound sled. Its funny, all this criticizing you'd done, yet you haven't offered up any help, nor have to offered up your idea of safe crossing locations. Be more helpful on here to others.


----------



## Fallfrombetween

rodfather said:


> Thanks for putting the sticks out, it made it easier to find the crossing. We were the first to cross yesterday at that spot and had no way to mark it for others. On way back at night it was dark and the sticks helped. A lot of people walked way south then crossed. It's a crack ,if you spud in the middle it is weakest. You your ice experience and best judgement. No need to call others out.


You're welcome!


----------



## todddye

We crossed 5' south of the chemlights this morning around 6, and it was reasonably solid around the crack. From what I saw, there was open water north and south for quite a ways.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fallfrombetween said:


> No ice is safe ice. And that's one of the safest places to cross right now, kid. I crossed it last night, and this morning. With my 150 pound sled. Its funny, all this criticizing you'd done, yet you haven't offered up any help, nor have to offered up your idea of safe crossing locations. Be more helpful on here to others.


Why should I offer up help when there’s people like you, trying to get people killed? My partner and I were both in agreement that was not safe. There are other spots to cross that are safe. You are putting peoples lives at risk! Take the glow sticks with you next time. We can find our own, safe, way.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fallfrombetween said:


> I'm beginning to question your judgement. You don't know what I was marking, buddy... haha


You were marking unsafe ice.... BUDDY


----------



## Doboy

*"people will often mark that spot so others know to stay away. Strange things on the ice=danger, stay away"

Exactly what I was thinking.

I always carry a few extra orange/ yellow bleach bottles on my boat.
Ya just never know when you'll find a floating telephone pole, (Alan, Chase),,,,
or A dead-head tree stump,,,, (Tommy)
OR a pile of rocks!!!! (ME!)

It's so easy to tie on a jug marker,,,,,, 
just WISH SOMEBODY ELSE DID! ;>)*


----------



## leadcorebean

Me personally ill take a marked area for a safe place "But" i still dont trust anyones judgement. It could have been perfectly safe when the lights were put up and changed in a short time. I know theres alot of new people and less experienced so alittle heads up is nice but still need to judge for yourself . 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallfrombetween

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Why should I offer up help when there’s people like you, trying to get people killed? My partner and I were both in agreement that was not safe. There are other spots to cross that are safe. You are putting peoples lives at risk! Take the glow sticks with you next time. We can find our own, safe, way.


Like I mentioned above, I placed those chemlights to mark a location for my safety. You will disregard my marker and continue on your way.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fallfrombetween said:


> Like I mentioned above, I placed those chemlights to mark a location for my safety. You will disregard my marker and continue on your way.


So if you are marking a path for your safety, why were the glow sticks still out after you left? I know you left because I was first one there and last one to leave. Pick up your trash next time


----------



## Fallfrombetween

leadcorebean said:


> Me personally ill take a marked area for a safe place "But" i still dont trust anyones judgement. It could have been perfectly safe when the lights were put up and changed in a short time. I know theres alot of new people and less experienced so alittle heads up is nice but still need to judge for yourself .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You hit the nail on the head, Capt! If you see a marker, check for yourself. Don't get all whiney over markers you didnt place. Its not your lake, BIGEsmalls.


----------



## Fallfrombetween

BIGEYURK25 said:


> So if you are marking a path for your safety, why were the glow sticks still out after you left? I know you left because I was first one there and last one to leave. Pick up your trash next time


Don't touch property that isn't yours. You and I both know I am not littering, so don't play that card. I changed out chem lights this morning. I have a roving guard on my chemlights, I'm watching it...


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fallfrombetween said:


> You hit the nail on the head, Capt! If you see a marker, check for yourself. Don't get all whiney over markers you didnt place. Its not your lake, BIGEsmalls.


I’m smart enough to know to test it. ALOT of people are not. Plain and simple you will get someone killed doin something foolish like that.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

I thought they were marking a hot spot. I drilled right next to them and caught a dozen 13" crappie, and a couple keeper eyes.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fallfrombetween said:


> You hit the nail on the head, Capt! If you see a marker, check for yourself. Don't get all whiney over markers you didnt place. Its not your lake, BIGEsmalls.


Last I looked it wasn’t yours either, don’t leave stuff out there. Coincidence your name is fallfrombetween?


----------



## Fallfrombetween

Bass-N-Buck said:


> I thought they were marking a hot spot. I drilled right next to them and caught a dozen 13" crappie, and a couple keeper eyes.


Hahaha now they're on to us...


----------



## HappySnag

I need only report.
the report should sound,
the ice is good for fishing,when you go out 200 yards is denger crack.
do not pay attention to any sighn,
make your best judgment how you cros safe.

if we start biching nobady will put report out only me.
people are driving 2 hours to get there.

thanks


----------



## BIGEYURK25

HappySnag said:


> I need only report.
> the report should sound,
> the ice is good for fishing,when you go out 200 yards is denger crack.
> do not pay attention to any sighn,
> make your best judgment how you cros safe.
> 
> if we start biching nobady will put report out only me.
> people are driving 2 hours to get there.
> 
> thanks


Fine, between my brother, my dad, and I. We caught 100+ fish on the day. I could post my reports but then some people get jealous and claim I’m bragging. So I’d rather post fish porn for those who enjoy it, instead of my reports.


----------



## cement569

meanwhile,how was the fishing yesterday? fished southend my cousin and myself in 10 to 12 ft. of water right on a drop and did pretty good on gils and a few nice perch. still had to put up with the small perch and a few small crappie. just cant seem to hook up with the bigger crappie. but this is February so the bite should start heating up


----------



## leadcorebean

Fishing was slow for us ! Started around 230 till 11pm after dark 0 marks 0 fish ! Got this one just before dark on vibe. Got to hang with a buddy i normally only see on open water ..good times !









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kprice

Fished today and did ok. Crossed the crack at the non safe glow stick markers along with the other 50 guys. Thanks to the guy who marked the area it’s greatly appreciated. Conditions are changing daily and caution should always be used.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

kprice said:


> Fished today and did ok. Crossed the crack at the non safe glow stick markers along with the other 50 guys. Thanks to the guy who marked the area it’s greatly appreciated. Conditions are changing daily and caution should always be used.


Y’all realize all I was getting at last night was when I came to it at about 8pm, I was able to put spud all the way thru on both sides for a couple feet on each side of crack. I was recommending to take a different route because what I found was it was not safe. When someone steps in wrong spot and goes thru, y’all will know who to blame.


----------



## Muskielewis

I have never fished the north end. We're is access and parking at to fish around the bouy line? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HappySnag

Muskielewis said:


> I have never fished the north end. We're is access and parking at to fish around the bouy line? Thanks in advance!


pass pike bay first road to wright,on west side off lake.
parking lot is small,some time 5 am is full.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyway, back on track here. Whose got some porn for us today? Been workin all day, dreamin of slabs!


----------



## Fallfrombetween

kprice said:


> Fished today and did ok. Crossed the crack at the non safe glow stick markers along with the other 50 guys. Thanks to the guy who marked the area it’s greatly appreciated. Conditions are changing daily and caution should always be used.


Hey, no problem man! That's what those chemlights were intended for this weekend. I left them overnight, knowing I would use them this morning. I just left the lake recently, and took those chemlights off the ice. Good luck out there


----------



## drl149

Ice markers are all used with caution... that being said bigeyork.. I have fished with lots of guys from pro to the newest beginner, including fall from between... I can honestly tell you he is one of the most cautious guys I know and would not put anyone in danger to make sure everyone is safe... he will check and recheck ice to be safe... your on this lake all the time, and you know everyone is at risk when on the ice... use your best judgement, every time I come to a pressure crack I check it dont care if I went over it an hour ago... I am assuming it was an ok place to cross if over 50 people crossed it this morning... still need to check ice thou especially when coming to areas like this.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Super bowl smack down. 2 limits of eyes, lost 6-7 and threw 3 back. Also 6 nice crappies. North end, 8' FOW. Most on jigging raps, some on vibees. 5:20 to 6:00 was insane action. Most were already leaving when the bite turned on. Broke off one eye about 5 lbs at hole, came up like a smaller fish, then went nuts when got to ice, only 2 ft of line out and it got wrapped on transducer and was gone. Ugh!


----------



## flyphisherman

Fished South end (19 fow) Saturday afternoon into evening. The bite was "STRONG" all afternoon right up until dark, then it just shut down. We caught perch, crappie, and gills.......tons of them......all released to swim another day. No big fish for us, but it was fun.

Despite the ice being very thick everywhere we ventured, we did find a crack with some weak ice. It was only a few inches wide, but I wouldn't want to step on it


----------



## BIGEYURK25

We catchin fish or what ladies? I wanna see some skeeter porn


----------



## eyecatchum2

BIGEYURK25 said:


> We catchin fish or what ladies? I wanna see some skeeter porn


From Sunday night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

eyecatchum2 said:


> From Sunday night.


Saw on FB


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Saw on FB


noth end ,ice is good,2" to 3" fresh snow on top,crack is working.
we got 1 eye and mis 4 eyes ,on gold perch sonar.


----------



## ishmaster

So just how bad is this crack .


----------



## HappySnag

ishmaster said:


> So just how bad is this crack .


it is changing all time,from 6" to 10' brouken ice and wet.
take your time and you will be able to cros that.
yesterday they were 30 people fishing north end.


----------



## snag

Was that 6 inches to a 10 ft gap?


----------



## BudIce

snag said:


> Was that 6 inches to a 10 ft gap?


The crossing was easy yesterday where we went, was a solid path that everyone crossed. Didn't fish today, not sure what it's like after snow.


----------



## snag

I usually follow the beaten path and use my spud bar as needed, the ten ft gap part made me ask.


----------



## HappySnag

snag said:


> I usually follow the beaten path and use my spud bar as needed, the ten ft gap part made me ask.


no gap ,6" to 10' brouken ice and wet.


----------



## brad crappie

If u got to ask bout the crack daily it's not safe enough! It's that time of year it's going to happen every year had a older buddy that went through at the south pressure crack that is there every year I had to pull him out!! Thx god I was there!!


----------



## BudIce

brad crappie said:


> If u got to ask bout the crack daily it's not safe enough! It's that time of year it's going to happen every year had a older buddy that went through at the south pressure crack that is there every year I had to pull him out!! Thx god I was there!!


I'm not telling anyone crack is safe or not, but had I felt I couldn't cross it w/o falling in I would have turned around and drove 45 mins back home to fish a pond. The last thing I'll be doing is swimming in mosquito lake in February. I'll be there tomorrow or Friday and if it doesn't look safe I'll turn right around. Asking questions and reading the posts are very helpful bc the conditions do change daily and I'd like to think no one posting on this site is passing along bad information


----------



## Dale Bungard

I hope I don’t sound stupid but not much experience. What’s the deal with these cracks? Do they heal? With the temp not getting above freezing this week combined with the previous 9-10” I would think the ice would be great. We had 3 days of freezing weather in December and I didn’t hear much worry then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2

The crack is now a weak spot, even if it refreezes with temperature changes it will reopen.


----------



## brad crappie

HappySnag said:


> no gap ,6" to 10' brouken ice and wet.





BudIce said:


> I'm not telling anyone crack is safe or not, but had I felt I couldn't cross it w/o falling in I would have turned around and drove 45 mins back home to fish a pond. The last thing I'll be doing is swimming in mosquito lake in February. I'll be there tomorrow or Friday and if it doesn't look safe I'll turn right around. Asking questions and reading the posts are very helpful bc the conditions do change daily and I'd like to think no one posting on this site is passing along bad information


 I would recommend bringing a ten foot board that would help to cross


----------



## rodfather

If the crack is 10 feet you would need at least an 11 foot board lol


----------



## BudIce

rodfather said:


> If the crack is 10 feet you would need at least an 11 foot board lol


There's no 10 foot opening I walked over a 3 inch crack and if that gets me to 8-10 inches of solid ice I'll be sitting in my blue 1 man or red 3 man pop up


----------



## brad crappie

rodfather said:


> If the crack is 10 feet you would need at least an 11 foot board lol


I bet u can walk south and find a skinny area to cross


----------



## BIGEYURK25

brad crappie said:


> I bet u can walk south and find a skinny area to cross


That’s actually what I did on Saturday, wasn’t crossing at the spot we no longer speak of on here


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Dale Bungard said:


> I hope I don’t sound stupid but not much experience. What’s the deal with these cracks? Do they heal? With the temp not getting above freezing this week combined with the previous 9-10” I would think the ice would be great. We had 3 days of freezing weather in December and I didn’t hear much worry then. All ice has pressure cracks. Depends on wind and exposure to the wind on how much it separates. Skeeter is a big lake. Ice separates and floats around all the time on Erie. Always use caution now matter what body of water or how thick the ice is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomb

Do not use the southeastern spot marked with multiple sticks. My buddy said it became unsafe yesterday.


----------



## BrianSipe17

Any danger spots in the state park area? Thinking of trying it tomorrow. Haven’t been to skeeter this year


----------



## Bear1714

Thinking of making the run up there Saturday. Can anyone tell me how much snow is on the ice? How's the pull out?


----------



## brad crappie

Bear1714 said:


> Thinking of making the run up there Saturday. Can anyone tell me how much snow is on the ice? How's the pull out?


5-6 in not good


----------



## snag

If the temps rise from Sunday till mid week like predicted it’s gonna get really sloppy walking out.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I’ll be out bright and early! Come find me!


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’ll be out bright and early! Come find me!


Can you take a snow blower with you in case I decide to go and then I'll have an easier walk and I can find you at the same time. LOL More snow coming in but it seems to be staying north out over the lake with the majority of it.We'll see.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> Can you take a snow blower with you in case I decide to go and then I'll have an easier walk and I can find you at the same time. LOL More snow coming in but it seems to be staying north out over the lake with the majority of it.We'll see.


Gonna be a brutal drag tomorrow, that’s for sure!


----------



## leadcorebean

Brutal just begins to describe it ! Packed up just after 6 and just got on the road 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Gonna be a brutal drag tomorrow, that’s for sure!


See the all this talk of miserable drags isn’t helping entice me out to skeeter .


----------



## joekacz

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Gonna be a brutal drag tomorrow, that’s for sure!


Transform yourself into "SASQUATCH"and it'll be a cake walk.It's suppose to start getting warmer in the afternoon so that should make it all the more sloppy.Oh well your still young,I think.Not sure if you corrected your profile yet on your actual age. LOL


----------



## BIGEYURK25

joekacz said:


> Transform yourself into "SASQUATCH"and it'll be a cake walk.It's suppose to start getting warmer in the afternoon so that should make it all the more sloppy.Oh well your still young,I think.Not sure if you corrected your profile yet on your actual age. LOL


It won’t let me, but yes, for those of y’all that don’t know, I’m 20.... I’m also showin y’all how fishin is really done!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Top of the mornin! Let’s catch some fish today people! Expecting fish porn and lots of it!


----------



## icebucketjohn

_*BRING YOUR SMITTY'S!!!*_

_*







*_


----------



## hurricanshawn86

Ice bucket condoit lifted up n bent is better than skies


----------



## icebucketjohn

Shawn:
You should be sleeping instead of thinking of icing fishing this early in the morning. Get some shut-eye and quit thinking of walleye.


----------



## hurricanshawn86

Hahahha waleye sammies is all that's on my mind


----------



## leadcorebean

1 eye ,2 pike and couple crappie yesterday . Time to drop down to the 1 man cause a two man otter with entirely to much crap at 1.2 miles was not fun . And its on a smitty ! Happy snag good talking to ya in the lot. Gotta find a better pasture 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

been set up 10 mins. 1 down 11 to go


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 255020
> been set up 10 mins. 1 down 11 to go


Rocking the pop up today?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Rocking the pop up today?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Whattttt nooooo shhhhh


----------



## Derbyfreak230

Nice catch big. I been on the lake twice since it's a 2hr drive for me and yet to find any eyes. 1st time I fished north and got one 27 inch Pike and a bunch of lil perch after. Yesterday I fished out of cemetery and got about a dozen perch with biggest being 13 inches.


----------



## bobberbucket

Derbyfreak230 said:


> Nice catch big. I been on the lake twice since it's a 2hr drive for me and yet to find any eyes. 1st time I fished north and got one 27 inch Pike and a bunch of lil perch after. Yesterday I fished out of cemetery and got about a dozen perch with biggest being 13 inches.


That perch in the 2nd photo is a real TOAD! Nice!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

2 down 10 to go!


----------



## Derbyfreak230

The perch was a pleasant surprise. I'm hoping I get a chance to go at least once more this year before ice out


----------



## BudIce

Where are the walleye in this lake!? I've been on North end 3 days now 
Have 1 slab crappie that's it


----------



## brad crappie

BudIce said:


> Where are the walleye in this lake!? I've been on North end 3 days now
> Have 1 slab crappie that's it


Bobber and the bigyurk got to like this one


----------



## Dale Bungard

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 255024
> 2 down 10 to go!


Did they change the walleye limit in Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Dale Bungard said:


> Did they change the walleye limit in Ohio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 per person


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Ended with 3 eyes, all came before 9:30. A 15,16,and 17. Marked a ton of other eyes but couldn’t get a lot of them to commit. Then the dinks moved in about 10


----------



## Dale Bungard

BIGEYURK25 said:


> 6 per person


I was joking. I guess not too funny. How is the crack on the north side? Planning on going out Sunday. But you guys got me nervous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papangler

Derbyfreak230 said:


> Nice catch big. I been on the lake twice since it's a 2hr drive for me and yet to find any eyes. 1st time I fished north and got one 27 inch Pike and a bunch of lil perch after. Yesterday I fished out of cemetery and got about a dozen perch with biggest being 13 inches.


nice perch there Derby Id be happy with a dozen of those anyday


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Dale Bungard said:


> I was joking. I guess not too funny. How is the crack on the north side? Planning on going out Sunday. But you guys got me nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure


----------



## Dale Bungard

BIGEYURK25 said:


> not sure


Even better. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Dale Bungard said:


> Even better. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol what? Why the sarcasm?


----------



## mote1977

How much snow is on the ice ? Rough drag I’m guessing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mote1977 said:


> How much snow is on the ice ? Rough drag I’m guessing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Horrible drag


----------



## mote1977

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Horrible drag


Kinda what I figured, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dale Bungard

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Lol what? Why the sarcasm?


No sarcasm intended. Sorry. Your answer is “not sure” told me you weren’t on the north end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallfrombetween

Dale Bungard said:


> I was joking. I guess not too funny. How is the crack on the north side? Planning on going out Sunday. But you guys got me nervous
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crack on the north end is very much passable, but use caution and spud around it before you cross. There are fish to be caught. These came up this morning, 7 - 8 FOW on buck shot and vibe.


----------



## cement569

not sure if this fellow is an ogf member or not, but was on the south end this a.m and he walked up and asked if we could help him. he had a vibe snagged in his ear, we tried to get it out but couldn't. said he was going to the e.r but came back later and said he got it out himself, he is one tough hombre. glad hes o.k........plus we slammed the bluegills


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fished the marina all day today. Tons or dink gills and perch. No keepers really. Good ice but started raining steady and was getting sloppy quick. Didn't affect the ice any. Hopefully it will take a lot of the snow off before this cold spell we are getting.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Decided to fish Skeeter Saturday 2/10 with my son, Nathan. Arrangements confirmed Friday night to meet *HurricaneShawn86* at Causeway Bait & Tackle at 6am. _*He was a NO SHOW. No contact or explanation whatsoever. *_Fortunately, we met Treeman Jeff at the bait shop. He gave us some tips. Nathan & I decided to fish SW of the causeway., trekked thru the slush & slop 1-1/2 miles down the west side to the stump area we wanted to hit. Jeff was there with his buddies and we ended up sorta bird-dogging him inthe same, general area, but certainly not on top of him or his buddies. Nathan, caught a 16" Eye about 10am and rolled 2 more. I caught 1 nice 12" crappie. Again we caught tons of dink perch.& a few nice gills. *RAINS SUCKED*. We ran out of minnows and called it quits at 3pm., hiking thru the slush & slop back to the vehicle._ My newly built SMITTY really made the trek tremendously easier._ By the time we reached the parkin lot, WE WERE SOAKED. _*My 1st Walleye is still swimming*_., but all in all, had a wonderful time with my son. Better luck next time. A word of caution: BE LEERY OF HURRICANE SHAWN86.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

icebucketjohn said:


> Decided to fish Skeeter Saturday 2/10 with my son, Nathan. Arrangements confirmed Friday night to meet *HurricaneShawn86* at Causeway Bait & Tackle at 6am. _*He was a NO SHOW. No contact or explanation whatsoever. *_Fortunately, we met Treeman Jeff at the bait shop. He gave us some tips. Nathan & I decided to fish SW of the causeway., trekked thru the slush & slop 1-1/2 miles down the west side to the stump area we wanted to hit. Jeff was there with his buddies and we ended up sorta bird-dogging him inthe same, general area, but certainly not on top of him or his buddies. Nathan, caught a 16" Eye about 10am and rolled 2 more. I caught 1 nice 12" crappie. Again we caught tons of dink perch.& a few nice gills. *RAINS SUCKED*. We ran out of minnows and called it quits at 3pm., hiking thru the slush & slop back to the vehicle._ My newly built SMITTY really made the trek tremendously easier._ By the time we reached the parkin lot, WE WERE SOAKED. _*My 1st Walleye is still swimming*_., but all in all, had a wonderful time with my son. Better luck next time. A word of caution: BE LEERY OF HURRICANE SHAWN86.
> View attachment 255151


Man "no call no shows" are the WORST! especially when it comes to ice fishing. An anymore its soo easy to just shoot a text or email or pm,or phone call....

Anyways nice jobon da fesh


----------



## Migr9fish

Just wanted to say thank you to the guy that help me yesterday at mosquito lake in the marina. Don’t know if he is a ogf member but his name was Brian. My auger hit the crapper, was out trying a new fish finder with flasher. Couldn’t get the auger to bit down and drill hole. The guy Brian came to the rescue and drilled me a hole and asked if I wanted a couple more holes drilled but one was enough for what I was doing. It’s just great when other sportsmen or women help out. Thanks again Brian, maybe one day I can return the favor.


----------



## cement569

im proud to be a member of ogf, sportsman and sportswomen helping each other. kudos to brian for lending a hand......that's what its all about


----------



## musclebeach22

His tag on here is strongpursuader . He guy and proud to call him my buddy.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25

musclebeach22 said:


> His tag on here is strongpursuader . He guy and proud to call him my buddy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I thought it was gonna be him lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Migr9fish said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to the guy that help me yesterday at mosquito lake in the marina. Don’t know if he is a ogf member but his name was Brian. My auger hit the crapper, was out trying a new fish finder with flasher. Couldn’t get the auger to bit down and drill hole. The guy Brian came to the rescue and drilled me a hole and asked if I wanted a couple more holes drilled but one was enough for what I was doing. It’s just great when other sportsmen or women help out. Thanks again Brian, maybe one day I can return the favor.


You're welcome, anytime.


----------



## Full_Choke

Walked on from the Causeway bait ramp around 1 PM in the drizzle and fog today. Two dink Perch. Didn't here anyone doing any good in this area.
At the ramp this evening I spoke with someone in a big white truck that had two young boys out. OGF member ?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Time to get it on! Let’s catch some fish today boys!!


----------



## Bprice1031

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Time to get it on! Let’s catch some fish today boys!!


Show us how it's done!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Bprice1031 said:


> Show us how it's done!


Don’t you worry about that


----------



## Wally15

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Don’t you worry about that


Bigeyurk25 I'll be there around noon today can u tell me how the buey line is is the crack bad thanks for any info


----------



## BIGEYURK25




----------



## BIGEYURK25

Found multiple spots today where spud would go thru, most of it is good to go, just watch spots that opened from draining water. Use spud. Be smart.


----------



## Treeman

I second that. 
Nice meeting you and your friends today.
Me and Noah had a great time.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Fished North from Cemetery today, ice was good, definitely need cleats. Only small perch, and rolled a nice fish on a jigging rap.


----------



## Wally15

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 255262


Hey bigeyurk25 were u on the South end or north I was on the buey line


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Wally15 said:


> Hey bigeyurk25 were u on the South end or north I was on the buey line


I was located south of the bouy line


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Treeman said:


> I second that.
> Nice meeting you and your friends today.
> Me and Noah had a great time.
> View attachment 255274


Nice meeting you as well! Hopefully next time they fire up a little better for us. Glad to see your son get a few good fish! Did better than me today!


----------



## Wally15

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I was located south of the bouy line


Lol no tips would u mind pointing me in the right direction I've only got 1 crappie in 2 trips lol is my best bet to stay at buey line for eyes


----------



## beetlebailey

Wally15 said:


> Lol no tips would u mind pointing me in the right direction I've only got 1 crappie in 2 trips lol is my best bet to stay at buey line for eyes


you took the words right outa my mouth!!!


----------



## rodfather

Was out at mosquito yesterday, north end, crack on north end is solid, shoves laid down, no open water, that will change soon with the warm temps and rain coming, is is 8-9 inches solid/clear. 2 inches of refreeze is on top, crunchy when walking in spots, easy drag, no snow. Cleats are needed. Caught one 22in eye on vibe, pike, crappie, couple shorts and a few perch, slow bite. Fished 9-7 feet of water, moved twice. Shanty town formed on 3rd bouie, talked to people not a lot of action out there.


----------



## rodfather

On a side note, saw a lot of trash out there on the ice, beer cans, aluminum foil, chip bags. Unreal. Tried to pick up some but it was froze in the ice. Pick up after yourselves and call the people out who are leaving the trash. Saw trash in the parking lot, don't give them a reason to close the lot.


----------



## brad crappie

rodfather said:


> On a side note, saw a lot of trash out there on the ice, beer cans, aluminum foil, chip bags. Unreal. Tried to pick up some but it was froze in the ice. Pick up after yourselves and call the people out who are leaving the trash. Saw trash in the parking lot, don't give them a reason to close the lot.


Amen brother scum bags they are mainly white trash!!


----------



## mattlecon

That just terrible! A couple weeks ago I picked up several empty propane bottles in the parking lot which were not mine and threw them in my truck. I was hoping to get rewarded with my good deed but haven't as of yet. Lol


----------



## Lewzer

> On a side note, saw a lot of trash out there on the ice, beer cans, aluminum foil, chip bags. Unreal. Tried to pick up some but it was froze in the ice. Pick up after yourselves and call the people out who are leaving the trash. Saw trash in the parking lot, don't give them a reason to close the lot.


You should see both north and south causeway shorelines once the ice melts. We used to have a cleanup every March for many years. We would gather about 7-10 large trash bags of propane canisters alone. I can't tell you how many bags of trash was gathered. A few weeks later...it was all back, trashed again.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Wally15 said:


> Lol no tips would u mind pointing me in the right direction I've only got 1 crappie in 2 trips lol is my best bet to stay at buey line for eyes


Look at navionics or some other map that shows the depth. Pick which area looks good. Walk to that area. Drill a hole. Jig a bait of your choice. If said bait isn’t working, switch. Figure out what they want. If nothing is working, move. Simple.


----------



## BudIce

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Look at navionics or some other map that shows the depth. Pick which area looks good. Walk to that area. Drill a hole. Jig a bait of your choice. If said bait isn’t working, switch. Figure out what they want. If nothing is working, move. Simple.


Great advice wish you would have posted that valueable information earlier in the season so we could all post pictures like you. My season probably ending today sitting on a bucket enjoying the sun but I had a blast.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

BudIce said:


> Great advice wish you would have posted that valueable information earlier in the season so we could all post pictures like you. My season probably ending today sitting on a bucket enjoying the sun but I had a blast.


I mean I was kinda making a joke cause I thought that was obvious. I’m happy you had a blast though! I rarely set up camp in one spot unless I’m in my pop up that has become a pain in the butt to move here in the last couple weeks due to the poles stabbing through the bottom corners. Speaking of, does anyone know how to patch those up? Like the best way to do it? I’m sure it’s happened to others. The bottom corners where the spikes go tie down the shanty. The fabric wore through and now the poles stick out of each corner and it’s a pain to set up trying to shove those back in. Any ideas?


----------



## bountyhunter

lewzer if they do a clean up this yr ,I,d bring my utv and a trailer . willing to help .bet we could get a whole crew together.


----------



## leadcorebean

Take it to an amish guy cm tarps off 528 should beable to add a thick fabric or a good stiching. If you guys do a clean put me in the bucket ! I can bring a trailer to put all the crap on. The state should have some dumpsters close by . 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rodfather

Keep me posted on the clean up, I bet a lot of guys on here would participate


----------



## papangler

rodfather said:


> Keep me posted on the clean up, I bet a lot of guys on here would participate


yes, I would also , and id bring a couple grandkids . It makes me sick to see the trash along the shorelines and causeway


----------



## snag

Back when we did it what lewzer said , I think I counted 17 bags of trash along the guardrail when we were done, and I believe it was arranged with the park workers were going to pick up the bags when we were done. And there was a lot of those propane empties. Ruminater - steelhead bob- lewzer came early I think he was the propane picker. I think EZbite was in the mix to.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I will say that I’ve fished out there prob 20 times this season and have left nothing other than dead minnows and wood shavings from waxies. It’s really not that hard people


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I will say that I’ve fished out there prob 20 times this season and have left nothing other than dead minnows and wood shavings from waxies. It’s really not that hard people


I’ll bet you left a few dropped twistys ! I’ll track you down by looking for the orange ice!


----------



## Lewzer

> Ruminater - steelhead bob- lewzer came early I think he was the propane picker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think EZbite was in the mix to.


I didn't want to name names snag but since you did don't forget Bobby (Jig). You guys always went somewhere for lunch. I was on the causeway at the crack of dawn.
I always wondered what happened to Jig. He was (is) a damn good fisherman. I'll bet his boys are all grown up now.


----------



## Lewzer

I don't even see Jig listed as a member anymore. Anyone still in touch with him?

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/mosquitto-trash.227995/#post-1609125


----------



## rodfather

Had to work today. Hot bite on mosquito? Show me some pics!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

rodfather said:


> Had to work today. Hot bite on mosquito? Show me some pics!


Ditto! I wanna see some porn!


----------



## Full_Choke

Think I'll give it a try north of the causeway Thursday.


----------



## Wally15

Full_Choke said:


> Think I'll give it a try north of the causeway Thursday.


What time u gonna be there hitting buey line tomorrow I think


----------



## muskiehunter06

Anybody out around the state park area today? Boat ramp? Dog park? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ditto! I wanna see some porn!


ice was good morning,evning it lost top 2",crack is working,you have to find place to cros.
bite was slow only short fish.when I left was hevy fog,could not see pas 1/2 lake.


----------



## fishnguy

That crack is no joke. Be careful out there.


----------



## Full_Choke

Going to proceed with caution.
Going to try around 7AM


----------



## Full_Choke

Wally15 said:


> What time u gonna be there hitting buey line tomorrow I think


Shooting for 7 AM


----------



## Wally15

Full_Choke said:


> Going to proceed with caution.
> Going to try around 7AM


I'm goin in the morning as well buey line wanna meet in parking lot


----------



## Full_Choke

Wally15 said:


> I'm goin in the morning as well buey line wanna meet in parking lot


I'll try. Parking lot on the west side. I'll PM you my cell #


----------



## Wally15

Full_Choke said:


> I'll try. Parking lot on the west side. I'll PM you my cell #


Ok sounds good


----------



## Full_Choke

Got off the buoy line right before the fog closed in. * Watch the crack at the plank* The ice is broke back about 3 feet and loose. Plank may need moved in the morning.


----------



## tomb

Lewzer said:


> I don't even see Jig listed as a member anymore. Anyone still in touch with him?
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/mosquitto-trash.227995/#post-1609125


I still talk to him. He's been busy at work. Haven't seen him out in over a month.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy

How’s the ice on the North End?


----------



## steelmagoo

Ice north end very good as of nightfall today. The crack is there and tricky. I went out on someone else's boards and they were (of course) gone when I and another " last guy" walked off at dark. We buddied up and got across at some tree branch markers. Beware, there is a trap door piece of ice right there. I broke it free with my Spud. That is how I found it.


----------



## steelmagoo

Wear ice creepers.


----------



## tomb

Your shanty can be used to cross cracks as well, in a jam.


----------



## c. j. stone

tomb said:


> Your shanty can be used to cross cracks as well, in a jam.


Sounds like someone has "Erie" experience?!


----------



## leadcorebean

Changed up today doing some plastics on the ultralight 20fow









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

leadcorebean said:


> Changed up today doing some plastics on the ultralight 20fow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Do you think you'll try for walleye today?? Those look like some nice eaters.


----------



## leadcorebean

Doing a belly crawl to next location for some eyes might take me awhile 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## leadcorebean

I call this drill a hole catch walleye !









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

leadcorebean said:


> I call this drill a hole catch walleye !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


HAHA!! I knew you would sooner or later crack under the pressure of the almighty "EYE"!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Where is Bobberbucket?


----------



## Bprice1031

Snakecharmer said:


> Where is Bobberbucket?


ASK THE MODS.


----------



## laynhardwood

Snakecharmer said:


> Where is Bobberbucket?


Pretty sure he got a little vacation from OGF


----------



## floater99

I think he moved nxt door


----------



## Ksochor

Tonight was too easy on skeeter


----------

